# ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)



## welsfaenger (30. November 2006)

Guten Morgen,

wollte mal hören ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der neuen ABU Serie gemacht hat. Wie sind die im Vergleich zu einer Zauber oder Excia ?


----------



## welsfaenger (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

so, habe nun die ABU bekommen. Muß schon sagen ein richtig gutes Rölleken.
Macht einen stabileren Eindruck als die Ryobis und ist sehr gut verarbeitet. Die Rolle würde ich auf eine Stufe mit einer Twin Power stellen.
Grüße


----------



## Pilkman (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> ... die Rolle würde ich auf eine Stufe mit einer Twin Power stellen.
> ...



@ Welsfaenger

Hmm, das liest sich ja vielversprechend... #6 ... ich bin auf weitere Rückmeldungen gespannt. Wie sieht´s mit der Laufruhe, der Bremswirkung, Schnurverlegung etc. aus?

Hab mal nach der Preislage geschaut, die 802 wird meist zwischen 120 und 140 Euronen verkauft, wieviel hast Du für die Rolle bezahlt?


----------



## welsfaenger (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Also die Laufruhe ist besser als bei der Excia, aber nicht ganz so gut wie bei einer Tarus. Die Schnurverlegung ist absolut Top. Von der Bremse war ich zuerst nicht so begeistert, muß aber nach den ersten Versuchen sagen das die absolut ruckfrei anläuft und wirklich seeeehr gleichmäßig Schnur freigibt. A
Was mir gegenüber einer Excia deutlich besser gefaällt ist die Kurbel samt Knauf. Sehr griffig und stabil.
Die 804 ist sicherlich auch die interessanteste Größe weil man mit der wirklich alle AANgelarten ausüben kann. Die Rolle wiegt nur 290 gr. hat aber eine Schnurfassung von immerhin 185 M. 0.30er. Ich werde sie an meiner mittleren Spinnrute zum angeln auf Hecht/Zander und zum Light-Pilken vom Kleinboot aus verwenden.
Bezahlt habe ich für die Rolle 72,- € und habe ein 2 Jahres Abo von der Rute&Rolle dazu bekommen. Die haben derzeit das Angebot für ein 2 jahres Abo eine ABU 804 zu bekommen (ohne Zuzahlung!) und da meine Frau mir sowieso immer die R&R beim Einkaufen mitbringt (ist die nicht lieb !) habe ich eben die Zeitung abboniert. Ein Jahres ABO kostet 36,- €.
Grüße


----------



## Pilkman (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> ... die haben derzeit das Angebot für ein 2 jahres Abo eine ABU 804 zu bekommen (ohne Zuzahlung!) und da meine Frau mir sowieso immer die R&R beim Einkaufen mitbringt (ist die nicht lieb !) habe ich eben die Zeitung abboniert. Ein Jahres ABO kostet 36,- €.
> ...



Hab meine aktuelle R&R auch gestern bekommen und das Angebot gesehen, da kann man echt nicht meckern. #6

Bin nur "leider" schon R&R-Abonnent, das Abo läuft erst dieses Jahr aus...


----------



## Finess (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ich habe schon gesucht aber das Angebot gibt es nicht zufaelligerweise irgendwo Online zu sehen ? Wuerde mich interesieren. Ist das Angebot in der aktuellen Ausgabe ?

MfG,
Finess.


----------



## Pilkman (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Finess schrieb:


> ... ist das Angebot in der aktuellen Ausgabe ? ...



Ja. #6


----------



## Steffen90 (19. März 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

hallo
hat schon jemand mit der rolle nen paar erfahrungen gesammelt?
bekomme sie bald auch im r&r abo!


----------



## Steffen90 (19. März 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

und gleich noch ne frage hinterher: kann ich die zum lightpilken vom kutter und in norge vom kleinboot verwenden?


----------



## welsfaenger (21. März 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Frage 1: ja, klasse Rolle, muß sich hinter einer Twinpower nicht verstecken.
Frage 2: Natürlich, werde Karfreitag das ganze ausgiebig testen.
Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Frage 2: Natürlich, werde Karfreitag das ganze ausgiebig testen.


Gute Sache, möglichst mit (dickem) Fisch! #6


----------



## Steffen90 (7. April 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

@welsfänger: und wie verlief der test?

wie lange dauert es eigendlich bis die rolle bei meinem "werber" ankommt?


----------



## welsfaenger (7. April 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

so, wieder zurück von Fehmarn.
Habe die Rolle am Fr. zum Mefo angeln und am Samstagh vom Kleinboot getestet. Leider gab es am Freitag keinen Fischkontakt aber die Rolle lief wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk. Am Samstag konnten wir leider nicht Richtung Tonne 5 und mußten unter Land (Sagasbank und unter der Brücke) bleiben so das wir nur sehr wenige Dosche verhaften konnten. Bei den paar hat sie sich aber auch bravourös geschlagen. Morgen werde ich sie dann "waschen" und noch ein wenig neu fetten.
Kann die Rolle nur empfehlen.
Grüße


----------



## Steffen90 (8. April 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

das hört sich doch super an!
freu mich schön darauf wenn das röllchen ankommt!

nochmal zur frage: wann kommt die rolle beim werber an? das abo bezahlt hab ich schon mitte märz.


----------



## Steffen90 (13. April 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

so heute hab ich sie bekommen!
echt nen klasse teil!:k 
läuf schön leicht besser als die arcs von spro und macht auf jeden fall einen robusteren eindruck!
auserdem hat sie einen super griffigen kurbelknauf und eine gute bremse.
alles in allem in den trockentests echt ne super geile rolle!
ich kanns garnicht mehr erwarten, bis der hecht aufgeht und ich sie testen kann!


----------



## ironworker (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ich verwende die Rolle zum Spinnfischen mit mono Schnur.Sehr
gut!Sie ist seit dem 14.4.JEDEN TAG im Einsatz!Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt wie sie sich mit geflochtener
Schnur fischen läßt?
Vielen Dank und Petri


----------



## welsfaenger (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ich fische die Rolle ausschließlich mit Geflochtener (Stroft 6 kg) und bin 100% zufrieden. Keine Tüddel, klasse Schnurverlegung, sehr gute Wurfweiten und ein Getriebe das alles gut mitmacht. Was will man mehr?
Grüße
Thomas
PS: Eine echte Alternative zu Shimano Twinpower


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Ich fische die Rolle ausschließlich mit Geflochtener (Stroft 6 kg) und bin 100% zufrieden. Keine Tüddel, klasse Schnurverlegung, sehr gute Wurfweiten und ein Getriebe das alles gut mitmacht. Was will man mehr?
> 
> 
> PS: Eine echte Alternative zu Shimano Twinpower


eben! ich hab auch geflecht (stren) glaub 14er|kopfkrat  aufgespult und bin zu frieden! die schnurverlegung ist nicht ganz so toll wie bei rollen mit ws aber das geflecht schneidet in die unteren schichten nicht ein! 
alles in allem eine top rolle. ich würde sie mir immer wieder kaufen! werd ich auch....:q


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Fragt sich nur, wie es nach zweijährigem Gebrauch aussieht.
Alle hier positiv geposteten Eigenschaften dieser neuen Rolle besitzt auch eine Spro für 50-60 Euro. Mir ist keine Abu der letzten 10 Jahre bekannt, die von der Haltbarkeit mit einer alten Cardinal vergleichbar wäre.
Produziert Abu jetzt wieder in Schweden?


----------



## welsfaenger (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hi Thilo,

ich besitze selber einige Ryobi Excia´s und diverse andere deutlich höherwertigere Rollen. Die ABU spielt dann doch in einer anderen Liga als die Zauber´s/Excia´s oder deren Clone´s von Spro. Die Rolle macht doch einen deutlich solideren Eindruck.
Ich würde sie eher auf einer Stufe mit einer Twinpower stellen.
Bei mir arbeitet die Rolle seit Januar absolut Problemlos, auch nach Salzwassereinsätzen.

Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Ich würde sie eher auf einer Stufe mit einer Twinpower stellen.


So ist das aber keine Referenz gegenüber den Arcs, ob Ryobi oder Spro!  Die 4000 FA ist von den TP's da wohl noch die vergleichbar robusteste, sofern man nix gerade anders kaputt macht, dann steht man ja komplett aufm Schlauch.
Ich habe nun auch schon TP 4000F gesehen, die auf den letzten Gängen humpelten, das ist alles begrenzt. Eine Arc mit der richtigen Excenter-Verlegung ist übrigens noch eine ganz andere Klasse als Zauber oder Excia, was Power und Robustheit betrifft, das sagte ich aber schon. Eben die Schnurverlegung, die auch in anderen neuen eingebaut ist:

Ich finde es schon sehr interessant, wie sich die ABU 800 Reihe und die Quantums machen, muß man mal abwarten was die in dem interessanten mittelschweren bis schweren Bereich so zustande bekommen bzw. durchhalten.

Den Preis finde ich mit >120 EUR aber immer noch ganz schön hoch, gerade auch im Vergleich mit den eigentlich sehr hochpreisig gehandelten Shimanos, die auch schon deutlich in den 1xx EUR Bereich kommen. Da gibt es inzwischen massig Konkurrenz, auch von Shimano und Daiwa. 

Aber möge der Shootout zum Wohle des preisbewußten Kunden beginnen! :m


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber möge der Shootout zum Wohle des preisbewußten Kunden beginnen! :m


ja:q 
ma sehn wie lang die mich aushält..... länger als nen 3/4 jahr hechtangeln hat bei mir noch keine überstanden:q :q |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ja:q
> ma sehn wie lang die mich aushält..... länger als nen 3/4 jahr hechtangeln hat bei mir noch keine überstanden:q :q |uhoh:


Du bist ja noch schlimmer als ein anderer mir wohlbekannter Boardie! :g


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du bist ja noch schlimmer als ein anderer mir wohlbekannter Boardie! :g


:q :q :q :q 
soll ich mal die rollen, die ich geschrottet hab aufzählen?:q 
also:
spro: blue arc 9300, 7300,  passion730
shakespeare ambidex (aber eine neue serie) laüft noch aber nicht mehr lange:q  die zahnräder z.b. sind schon ziehmlich abgenutzt......
und für ein jahr intensives hechtfischen is das doch schon mal nicht schlecht:q #d 
die abu macht aber auf jeden fall einen robusteren eindruck als die arcs, die passion und die sänger. 
eine 7300er blue arc hab ich noch. laufen tut sie auch (noch) die wird inzwischen aber nur noch zum stationären angeln benutzt.


----------



## ebenezer (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Also ich hab heute meine Abu 804 bekommen und sofort einem detailierten Vergleich mit meiner Blue arc 8400 unterzogen.
Erstmal wirkt die Abu sehr leicht und mit wunderbar weichem Lauf. Sie bringt 22g weniger auf die Waage als die Spro, was erstmal als geringe Differenz wirkt. Bei genauer Betrachtung stellt man fest, daß es nicht wirklich ein weicherer Lauf ist, der bei der Abu beeindruckt, sondern die geringe Massenträgheit des Rotors, die weniger Beschleunigungswiderstand erzeugt.
Scheinbar ist die ganze Gewichtsdifferenz  im Rotor untergebracht. Der Rotor der Abu wirkt insgesamt auch optisch filigraner, was die ganze Rolle etwas eleganter macht. Aber ich würde sagen, daß dieser Unterschied marginal ist. Sowohl bei Abu als auch Spro Laufen Getriebe und Lager nahezu spielfrei.
Einzig bei der Spro fällt auf, daß die Sechkantkurbelachse in Ihrer Aufnahme im Tellerrad etwas Spiel hat. Das ist bei der Abu durch eine Verschraubung der Achse im Tellerrad vermieden.
Was den Aufbau , die Materialien und die Verarbeitung der Gehäuse und Getriebe betrifft, so sind beide Rollen absolut vergleichbar. Auch die Spulenachse ist bei beiden mit 4mm gleich robust. Vorteil der Abu ist die ausgewiesene Salzwasserbeständigkeit durch Edelstahlachse, Spezialaluminium im Gehäuse und Korrosionsbeständige Lager.
Nach dieser Inaugenscheinnahme würde ich sagen, daß die Abu geringfügig die Nase vorn hat, bzgl. Robustheit Gleichstand erwarten läßt und den Mehrpreis von 35 Euro wohl nur rechtfertigt, wenn jemand tatsächlich eine Salzwasserfeste Rolle braucht. Für die Binnenfischerei würde ich angesichts des Preises (und das Delta von 35 Euro gilt nur für die uvPs, im Markt ist es derzeit noch größer, weil für die Abu noch nicht so große Rabatte gewährt werden) die Spro vorziehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Schöne detaillierte Analyse! #6

Da ich gerade den massiven Rotor der Spro für den großen Vorteil halte, nämlich bei großen Zugkräften (großer Fische ), also 5 - 8 - 10kg, macht das schon einen Unterschied, genau bei der Trägheit, aber auch dem wackelfreien Rotorlauf, wobei die 8400 bezüglich Ruhiglaufen nun nicht die Eleganz einer 10400 etc. erreicht, die einfach nochmal 2mal gemütlicher ihre Spule hin und her sänftet.


----------



## ebenezer (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Du hast recht, daß der Rotor der Arc etwas solider wirkt, mein Eindruck ist jedoch, daß Spro dort etwas übertreibt. Ich glaube nicht, daß dort, wo  Spro das Mehrgewicht einsetzt die Schwachstellen einer Rolle sind. Da die Massenträgheit des Rotors sehr stark davon abhängt, wie weit die Masse von der Rotationsachse entfernt  ist hat Abu sehr starkes Augenmerk darauf gelegt die Ausladung des Rotors und die Achsenfernen Massen zu minimieren. Auch die beiden Hebel, die den Schnurfangbügel tragen sind bei Abu zierlicher ausgeführt, ohne aber im Gesamtbild der Rolle als Schwachstelle zu wirken.
Übrigens noch was: hier wurde gefragt, wo die Rolle produziert wird: Laut Schachtelaufschrift in China.
Ich persönlich finde übrigens diesen mattschwarzen Lack, den du glaub ich nicht magst sehr schön und vor Allem angenehm in der Hand, weil er die Kälte des Metalls gut von den Figern fernhält. Auch sehr schön ist die Lage des Umschalthebels der Rücklaufsperre sehr geschützt direkt unter dem Rotor.


----------



## melis (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie groß der Unterschied in der Größe zwischen 802 und 804 ist? Nur Rotor und Spule? Körper ist gleich? Könnte wegen des minimalen Gewichtsunterschieds sein. Leider gibt es keine 803. 

PS: Ist der Bügel nicht von Daiwa(die haben ja ein Patent drauf), und dieser ist ziemlich ähnlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



ebenezer schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß dort, wo Spro das Mehrgewicht einsetzt die Schwachstellen einer Rolle sind.
> ...
> Auch die beiden Hebel, die den Schnurfangbügel tragen sind bei Abu zierlicher ausgeführt, ohne aber im Gesamtbild der Rolle als Schwachstelle zu wirken.


Eine zumindest ist da schon. Häng mal 10kg Schnurzug an die Rollen ... :g



> Da die Massenträgheit des Rotors sehr stark davon abhängt, wie weit die Masse von der Rotationsachse entfernt  ist hat Abu sehr starkes Augenmerk darauf gelegt die Ausladung des Rotors und die Achsenfernen Massen zu minimieren.


Die sehr große Schwungmasse wird eigentlich von den Dauerrollern beim Spinnen als großes Plus empfunden, weil es eben gleichmäßig geht, die Rolle stabilisiert und der Auf+Ab Zappel der Spule in der Wirkung gemindert wird. Ich mache mit der Rolle meist kein Stop+Go, wird aber wohl an der Methode liegen. 
Wäre dann in der Tat ein wichtiger Rollentechnikfaktor #6, wie bei Freiläufern die Spulenmasse z.B.



> Ich persönlich finde übrigens diesen mattschwarzen Lack, den du glaub ich nicht magst sehr schön und vor Allem angenehm in der Hand, weil er die Kälte des Metalls gut von den Figern fernhält.


Wenn er wie Latex und Weichgummi ist, dann mag ich den nicht anfassen #d |uhoh: , genausowenig an Kurbelknäufen und anderen Bedienelementen. Eine Kratzschutzvorteil hat sowas aber schon.
Wenn dann man der Rollenfuß nicht damit bedeckt wäre, sondern  nur der Rollenkörper, wäre es schon gut. Bin eh für Rollenhaltepunkte im Korkfeeling oder wenigstens Holz. :m



> Auch sehr schön ist die Lage des Umschalthebels der Rücklaufsperre sehr geschützt direkt unter dem Rotor.


Das gilt aber nur, solange der Dir nicht unerkannt mal umgestellt wurde, z.B. Ablegen der Combo. Als Bootsangler lernt man genau diese Rücklaufsperrenhebelanordnung aber hassen, Bootskanten und Bordwände haben die "famose" Angewohnheit immer da den Hebel umzulegen, genauso wie diese untenliegenden Schieber, da kann man schon mal in Folge vor Wut in die Luft gehen. :r  

Der hinten herausstehende Hebel kommt mir aber auch inzwischen zu oft in die Quere und verstellt sich, da ist seine "Versenkung" oder schwergängig-Machen auch schon ins Auge gefaßt. :g Man braucht ihn ja an sich nur sehr selten.


----------



## ebenezer (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Zitat:
_Wenn er wie Latex und Weichgummi ist, dann mag ich den nicht anfassen #d |uhoh: , genausowenig an Kurbelknäufen und anderen Bedienelementen_

Nein, erist nicht wie Gummi sondern hart und ein wenig Rauh.
Das bewirkt einen weniger intensiven Hautkontakt als bei glattem Lack und damit weniger Wärmeübergang.
Fühlt sich schon beim ersten Anfassen so angenehm warm an, daß man glaubt, eine Kunststoffrolle in der hand zu halten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



ebenezer schrieb:


> Nein, erist nicht wie Gummi sondern hart und ein wenig Rauh.
> Das bewirkt einen weniger intensiven Hautkontakt als bei glattem Lack und damit weniger Wärmeübergang.


Das hört sich gut an, normaler glatter Klarlack ist ja nun auch nicht so schön zu greifen. #t


----------



## ironworker (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Eben mal so am rande.
Es kann ja sein das hier einiges an mir vorbei läuf(was ich nicht glaube)aber hier kann was nicht passen!Ich kann nicht verstehen das es Leute gibt die 17 Jahre alt sind,seit 15monate in diesem Forum sind,1375 Beiträge,Antworten geschrieben haben und sich rühmen wieviele Rollen sie schon
geschrottet haben!Da stelle ich mir die Frage ,wann hatte er
denn die Zeit zum Fischen?????
Und wenn ich denn lese,was er für Rollen klein gekriegt hat,
dann kann ich nur sagen mit einer Erfahrung von über 20
Jahren nur Spinnfischen und einem Durchschnitt von 194 Tagen am Wasser !der macht was falsch!
Nun zum wesentlichen.Ich fische die 804 seit ca.einer Woche
mit einer geflochtenen(Fireline 012)bin bis jetzt sehr zu Frieden.Wie es in einem Jahr aussieht muß man sehen.


----------



## Steffen90 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



ironworker schrieb:


> Eben mal so am rande.
> Es kann ja sein das hier einiges an mir vorbei läuf(was ich nicht glaube)aber hier kann was nicht passen!Ich kann nicht verstehen das es Leute gibt die 17 Jahre alt sind,seit 15monate in diesem Forum sind,1375 Beiträge,Antworten geschrieben haben und sich rühmen wieviele Rollen sie schon
> geschrottet haben!Da stelle ich mir die Frage ,wann hatte er
> denn die Zeit zum Fischen?????
> ...


hallo. ich versteh dich nicht. ich rühme mich nicht damit wie viele rollen ich schon geschrottet habe. ich ärger mich einfach darüber! das würde sicher jeder andere auch! ich belaste meine rollen beim spinnen (meistens bis 30g) nicht besaonders indem ich mit denen jerk oder twitche! sonern fische mit ihnen ganz normal. ich bin im jahr min. jeden zweiten tag am wasser und fische. wo ich die zeit dafür hernehme kann dir doch völlig egal sein!
du hast viel erfahrung?! gut. manch anderer auch (und ist villeicht damals irgendwo in der zeit hängengeblieben) und fischt haupsächlich seine alten rollen. die sind einfach rubuster. ich hab auch die ein oder andere alte rolle und sie läuft und läuft und läuft. 
und zu den vielen beiträgen: ich bin halt viel hier im forum und 3 beiträge pro tag sind doch wirklich garnichts! ich hab halt viele fragen und berichte und helf auch gerne/viel.
und grade du mit deinen 59 beiträgen solltest dir villeicht auch mal überlegen etwas mehr zu schreiben und nicht immer nur mitzulesen. wär jeder hier so wie du gäbs hier fast garnichts zu lesen. es sind doch eh immer die selben leute die schreiben und auch immer die selben die nichts schreiben und wenn dann motzen sie nur rum und machn stunk! (jetzt nicht nur auf dich bezogen) 
so das wars. mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


----------



## melis (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Nochmal da es keine Antwort gab.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie groß der Unterschied in der Größe zwischen 802 und 804 ist? Nur Rotor und Spule? Körper ist gleich? Könnte wegen des minimalen Gewichtsunterschieds sein. Leider gibt es keine 803. 

PS: Ist der Bügel nicht von Daiwa(die haben ja ein Patent drauf), und dieser ist ziemlich ähnlich.


----------



## ironworker (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Wem der Schuh passt der zieht ihn sich an.Aber ich halte Dir Dein Alter zu gute.
Trotz allem wünsch ich Dir Petri


----------



## ebenezer (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Zitat:
_Kann mir jemand sagen wie groß der Unterschied in der Größe zwischen 802 und 804 ist? Nur Rotor und Spule? Körper ist gleich? Könnte wegen des minimalen Gewichtsunterschieds sein. Leider gibt es keine 803._ 

Kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, aber: Warum nimmst du nicht einfach die 804, wenn die 802 eh nicht viel leichter ist?
Die 804 ist so schnuckelig klein und leicht, ich wüßte nicht was dagegen späche, mit ihr an leichter Rute auf Barsch und Forelle zu gehen. Zumal ich es besser finde, genügend Schnurreserve draufzuhaben. Erstens kann man nie wissen, ob nicht doch mal ein echter Brocken an einen kleinen Köder geht, und außerdem 
muß man sonst nach ein paar Hängern mit Abriß immer gleich wieder komplett neu bespulen. Mit der größeren Rolle reicht eine Schnurfüllung eben deutlich länger.
Die Angaben zum Schnurfassungsvermögen sind auch meistens sehr übertrieben. Was da angegeben ist kriegt man nur drauf, wenn man die Spule Randvoll macht. Und dann sind die Perrücken vorprogrammiert.

_PS: Ist der Bügel nicht von Daiwa(die haben ja ein Patent drauf), und dieser ist ziemlich ähnlich._

Ob Daiwa ein Patent auf den Airbail Bügel hat weiß ich nicht, aber diese Konstruktion ist doch inzwischen allgemein üblich bei besseren Rollen. Der von der Spro Melissa z.B. sieht jenem bei der 80X auch sehr ähnlich.


----------



## chris981 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hallo #h

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zu der Abu- Rolle? Mittlerweile habt Ihr doch sicher schon ein paar Fische auf die Schuppen gelegt, oder? Also, haut in die Tasten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Mal eine Frage an die Besitzer (und Inspekteure) der Rollen:
Haben die nun einen Wormshaft (WS) für die Schnurverlegung oder ein Excenter dafür? Im Blinker steht WS ...

Also fürs schwere Angeln bevorzuge ich Excenter deutlich, da kann man durchkurbeln und ist näher an der Kraft einer Multirolle.


----------



## welsfaenger (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

werde die Tage die Rolle mal aufschrauben und eine Makro-Aufnahme vom Innenleben machen, dann kannst du dir selbst ein Bild davon machen.

Grüße


----------



## ebenezer (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Die hat nen Excenter. Ich dachte, das wäre klar geworden, als ich von einem technisch vergleichbaren Getriebe zwischen der Blue Arc 840 und der 804 schrieb. Ich bevorzuge auch den Excenter, obwohl ich überzeugt bin, daß man wenn man nur wollte auch einen Wormshaft genauso Stabil hinkriegen könnte.
Was ich aber zum Beispiel in meiner Spro Rock 980 an Wormshaft gefunden habe ist sehr filigran und wenig überzeugend.
Ich habe inzwischen schon fleißig an meiner 804 gekurbelt, aber bisher nur zwei untermaßige Hechte gefangen, die keine Aussgagen über Belastbarkeit erlauben. Habe aber schon zweimal die 0,20er Powerline bei Hängern abgerissen. Hab dabei zwar die Spule festgehalten, aber an die 15kg gingen wohl schon über den Hebel des Schnurfangbügels. Dabei gab es keine erkennbaren Schwächen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



ebenezer schrieb:


> Die hat nen Excenter.


Dann schreibt der Blinker in seinem Steckbrief (mal wieder) Mist, oder die kleinste hat wirklich ein anderes Verlegegetriebe, was ich aber wegen der Rollenfamilie nicht glaube.


----------



## archy62 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Also die Laufruhe ist besser als bei der Excia, aber nicht ganz so gut wie bei einer Tarus. Die Schnurverlegung ist absolut Top. Von der Bremse war ich zuerst nicht so begeistert, muß aber nach den ersten Versuchen sagen das die absolut ruckfrei anläuft und wirklich seeeehr gleichmäßig Schnur freigibt. A
> Was mir gegenüber einer Excia deutlich besser gefaällt ist die Kurbel samt Knauf. Sehr griffig und stabil.
> Die 804 ist sicherlich auch die interessanteste Größe weil man mit der wirklich alle AANgelarten ausüben kann. Die Rolle wiegt nur 290 gr. hat aber eine Schnurfassung von immerhin 185 M. 0.30er. Ich werde sie an meiner mittleren Spinnrute zum angeln auf Hecht/Zander und zum Light-Pilken vom Kleinboot aus verwenden.
> Bezahlt habe ich für die Rolle 72,- € und habe ein 2 Jahres Abo von der Rute&Rolle dazu bekommen. Die haben derzeit das Angebot für ein 2 jahres Abo eine ABU 804 zu bekommen (ohne Zuzahlung!) und da meine Frau mir sowieso immer die R&R beim Einkaufen mitbringt (ist die nicht lieb !) habe ich eben die Zeitung abboniert. Ein Jahres ABO kostet 36,- €.
> Grüße


 
So ne liebe Frau hät ich auch gerne.....
Hat sie noch ne Schwester "smile":vik:


----------



## archy62 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> hallo. ich versteh dich nicht. ich rühme mich nicht damit wie viele rollen ich schon geschrottet habe. ich ärger mich einfach darüber! das würde sicher jeder andere auch! ich belaste meine rollen beim spinnen (meistens bis 30g) nicht besaonders indem ich mit denen jerk oder twitche! sonern fische mit ihnen ganz normal. ich bin im jahr min. jeden zweiten tag am wasser und fische. wo ich die zeit dafür hernehme kann dir doch völlig egal sein!
> du hast viel erfahrung?! gut. manch anderer auch (und ist villeicht damals irgendwo in der zeit hängengeblieben) und fischt haupsächlich seine alten rollen. die sind einfach rubuster. ich hab auch die ein oder andere alte rolle und sie läuft und läuft und läuft.
> und zu den vielen beiträgen: ich bin halt viel hier im forum und 3 beiträge pro tag sind doch wirklich garnichts! ich hab halt viele fragen und berichte und helf auch gerne/viel.
> und grade du mit deinen 59 beiträgen solltest dir villeicht auch mal überlegen etwas mehr zu schreiben und nicht immer nur mitzulesen. wär jeder hier so wie du gäbs hier fast garnichts zu lesen. es sind doch eh immer die selben leute die schreiben und auch immer die selben die nichts schreiben und wenn dann motzen sie nur rum und machn stunk! (jetzt nicht nur auf dich bezogen)
> so das wars. mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


 
Ist auch besser so..:v
Kauf dich malen Wörderbuch


----------



## Steffen90 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



archy62 schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so..:v
> Kauf dich malen Wörderbuch


na danke....
zu den fehlern: nur mal so auf groß und kleinschreibung leg ich keinen wert....
und die andernen fehler.. naja:q passiert halt mal... aber sooo viele sinds ja nun auch wieder nicht!
aber mich stört am ab immer mehr das man oft dumm angemacht wird! grade von so leuten die wenig schreiben.... und wenn etwas schon vergessen scheint kramt irgendwer das wieder hervor! DANKESCHÖN dafür nochmal!


----------



## archy62 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Moinsen Steffen!!!
Nicht böse sein....

Sollt nur ein kleiner Joke werden...
Flieg ab und zu mal durch alte Threads und gib meinen Senf dazu

War wirklich nicht bös gemeint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Greetz
Archy#h


----------



## jollyrogers (30. November 2007)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> na danke....
> zu den fehlern: nur mal so auf groß und kleinschreibung leg ich keinen wert....
> und die andernen fehler.. naja:q passiert halt mal... aber sooo viele sinds ja nun auch wieder nicht!
> aber mich stört am ab immer mehr das man oft dumm angemacht wird! grade von so leuten die wenig schreiben.... und wenn etwas schon vergessen scheint kramt irgendwer das wieder hervor! DANKESCHÖN dafür nochmal!


 
Hi Steffen,
lass Dich nicht ärgern!
Irgendjemand hat immer irgendetwas auszusetzen!
Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin alles Gute und viel Petri Heil für 2008!
Gruß Ole


----------



## hardenberg (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hallo!

hat die Cardinal 80x eine direkt ins Getriebe geschraubte Kurbel oder mit Kontermutter auf der Gegenseite?
Hat die Kurbel Spiel, wenn man den Rotor komplett festhält?


Wäre super, wenn das jemand posten könnte, der die Rolle kennt!!!


----------



## hardenberg (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

...so ich habe mir nach einem längerem Gespräch bei Schirmer die Cardinal 801 bestellt und habe sie nun hier:

Die Rolle macht einen super Eindruck und ist sehr gut verarbeitet.
Kurbel wird direkt ins Getriebe geschraubt und hat absolut kein Spiel.

Besonders gut finde ich die griffige Lackierung.


----------



## slg60 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Wir haben die 804er dieses jahr in schweden mit dabi, macht einen sehr guten Eindruck bis jetzt, Eine Rolle ist bei mir rst gut, wenn sie auch die großen spinne dauerhaft überlebt, denn mt dauerdruck habn schon viele Spulen probleme gezeigt!


----------



## hardenberg (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

kannst ja dann mal berichten, wie sie sich gemacht hat!


----------



## Franky (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Servus... Ich durfte heute auch meine 804 in Empfang nehmen. Erster "Trockenlauf": niiiicht schlecht! Ersteinsatz kommt wohl nächste Woche an der Ostsee. Heute abend ist erst einmal Bespulung angesagt.
Einen Wormshaft-Spulenhub konnte ich jedoch beim ersten Blick in die Explosionszeichnung nicht entdecken. Sieht nach einem "normalen" Exenter aus. Ich denke mal, dass dieses "Wormgear-Bla" da nichts weiter heisst, als "Schneckenradgetriebe"...


----------



## McRip (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Mittlerweile ein Update möglich? |wavey:


----------



## Khaane (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Die 800er Serie ist eine Spitzenserie von Abu, genauso die 700LX-Serie.

Sehr gute Verarbeitung, guter Lauf und grundsolide.

Habe die 706LX als Meeres- und Pilkrolle im Einsatz, verglichen mit der Red Arc sind die 700/800er Serien absolut salzwasserfest. #6


----------



## slg60 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Also wir sind jaetzt ja auch schon ein weilchen wieder zurück aus schweden und ich bin sehr zu frieden mit der rolle! Wenn man sie normal belastet, dann hält sie auch. Was sie nicht so mag ist schleppen mit großem wobblern oder ziehen mit großen spinnern. Den extremen druck mag sie nicht so, fängt dann leicht an zu klackern, aber alles in allem eine sehr gut verarbeitete, leise laufende und vor allem leichte Spule mit viel schnurfassung!


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Aufgrund der etwas bescheidenen Wetterlage kam meine 804 nicht zum angedachten Zweck des Hornpupserärgerns. Zumindest der Salzwassertest verspätet sich; auf den Süßwasserersteinsatz hoffe ich morgen!


----------



## slg60 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Naja, und wenn du sie dann im Salzwasser getestet hast, dann wirst du wohl beim ersten mal sowieso nicht sagen können ob sie das gut oder schlecht macht!


----------



## McRip (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



slg60 schrieb:


> Wenn man sie normal belastet, dann hält sie auch. Was sie nicht so mag ist schleppen mit großem wobblern oder ziehen mit großen spinnern. Den extremen druck mag sie nicht so, fängt dann leicht an zu klackern



Was sind für dich große Wobbler und Spinner? Nur, um das besser einordnen zu können. :m

Danke auch sonst an alle #h


----------



## Khaane (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



slg60 schrieb:


> Naja, und wenn du sie dann im Salzwasser getestet hast, dann wirst du wohl beim ersten mal sowieso nicht sagen können ob sie das gut oder schlecht macht!


 

Hatte zwei Rollen beim Horni angeln dabei, eine Red Arc und eine 706LX (Abu).

Die Red Arc hat an der Feststellschraube begonnen zu rosten und hatte Probleme mit Sand.

Die Abu hab ich jetzt schon öfter mit gehabt und bis dato keine Korrosion, geschweige denn eine besondere Sandanfälligkeit.

Die Abu Rolle ist definitiv salzwasserfest, die Red Arc nimm ich nicht mehr zum Strand mit.

PS: Schnurbild ist trotz fehlendem Wormshaft, erstklassig.  Eine Superrolle für wenig Geld, insbesondere wenn man Sie für 47 € inkl. Versand aus der USA kauft...


----------



## slg60 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



McRip schrieb:


> Was sind für dich große Wobbler und Spinner? Nur, um das besser einordnen zu können. :m
> 
> Danke auch sonst an alle #h



Tieflaufende Wobbler ab 15 cm und spinner ab größe 4 teilweise schon 6, die machen halt kontinuierlich sehr viel druck!


----------



## McRip (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



slg60 schrieb:


> Tieflaufende Wobbler ab 15 cm und spinner ab größe 4 teilweise schon 6, die machen halt kontinuierlich sehr viel druck!



Hallo,
danke schonmal, aber ein 4er Spinner ist doch kleiner als ein 6er. ;+ 

Am Besten wären wohl ein paar Beispiele, womit die Rolle überlastet ist. Danke :m


----------



## Khaane (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



McRip schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke schonmal, aber ein 4er Spinner ist doch kleiner als ein 6er. ;+
> 
> Am Besten wären wohl ein paar Beispiele, womit die Rolle überlastet ist. Danke :m


 
Ist doch völlig normal das man mit ner 704er Rolle keine Riesenwobbler etc. nicht vernünftig führen kann.

Ich habe deshalb eine 706LX bzw. Größe 806 und kann damit problemlos Riesenwobbler etc. schmeissen und ziehen.

Macht euch mal keinen Kopf darüber, dass die Rolle ein schwaches Getriebe hat, genau der Gegenteil ist der Fall, das Getriebe hat Power und ist nicht so schnell klein zu kriegen.


----------



## slg60 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Für mich muss ein Spule klein sein! Ich kann mit diesen riesen teilen nicht angeln! Daher bin ich schon seit ner zeit auf der suche nach der Eierlegendenwollmilchsau, sprich klein und zudem noch so stabil, dass ich halt auch die größeren spinner mit bewegen kann! 

Das Mit dem Spinner oben, das meinte ich anders, ich meinte, dass 4er, machmal auch bis zu 6er verwendet wurden!


----------



## Franky (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Sorry für die verspätete Antwort...
@ slg60
Nicht immer kann man das nach einem Ersteinsatz feststellen - stimmt! Aber ich habe auch schon teurere Rollen gehabt, deren Ersteinsatz am Salzwasser der letzte war (Red Arc, Quantum Energy, noch ein Modell von Quantum)... 

Zumindest verlief der Süßwasserersteinsatz sehr gut. Sauberer Lauf (Spinner bis Gr. 3 (mehr vertägt die Rute nicht), Blinker 22 g, div. Gummis), traumhafte Bremse (absolut ruckfrei und fein dosierbar) und nicht zu beanstandene Schnurverlegung (0,23 Mono).


----------



## welsfaenger (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

ich sag´s ja immer. In der Klasse um 100,- € sicherlich eine der besten, wenn nicht sogar die beste, Rolle auf dem Markt.

Grüße


----------



## angler1996 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

@Welsfänger u.a. Besitzer der ersten Stunde/ Bitte
schreibt doch mal Eure Meinung nach nunmehr über 1Jahr Gebrauch ( hoffentlich mit vielen gefangen Fischen)
Würde sicher nicht nur mich interessieren
Danke im Voraus
Gruß A.


----------



## slg60 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

also nach etwa 50 hechten in 2 Wochen in Schweden keine außer die schon von mir beschriebenen Mängel fest zu stellen!


----------



## Stefan660 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Also ich habe die 801, 802, und 804 im Einsatz seit ca. 1- 1,5 Jahren. Einziger defekt bisher ein Schnurlaufrollenlager. Habe nach dem Urlaub und einem Salzwassereinsatz an der 804 vergessen es richtig auszuspülen.
Hechte, Barsche und ein Aland habe keine Probleme bereitet.

Bin aber sicher kein guter Maßstab da ich nur gelegentlich Angeln gehe.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

ich fische die 804 fast con der ersten Stunde, kann bisher nur positives berichten, außer das die erste Rolle sofort anstandslos getauscht wurde. Hatte nach den ersten Einsätzen ein komisches Knarzgeräusch, war aber anscheinend bei den ersten ausgelieferten Rollen ein Bekanntes Problem und wurde schnell und unkompliziert von Hersteller getauscht. Seitdem NULL Probleme. Schnurverlegung absolut Top, die Bremse, auch unter Last, arbeitet 100% perfekt. Laufruhe ist auch voll und ganz i.O.. Zudem ein sehr stabiler Body, schön kompakt und sieht auch noch schön schlicht aus. Ich würde die Rolle nichtmal gegen eine TwinPower tauschen wollen. 
Seit einiger Zeit hat sich dann noch eine 802 dazugesellt, die mittlerweile schon einige Hechte und einen Karpfen von ca. 15Pfd. beim Belly-Boot fischen gelandet hat. Mein bester Angelfreund, eingefleischter Shimano Fan, hat mittlerweile seine Stradic auch gegen eine 802 getauscht und mußte neidlos anerkennen das es doch wohl die bessere Rolle ist. 
Grüße


----------



## angler1996 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Danke für die Antworten, das ist doch schon mal hilfreich für eine Kaufentscheidung
Gruß A.


----------



## Ziegenbein (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Bezahlt habe ich für die Rolle 72,- € und habe ein 2 Jahres Abo von der Rute&Rolle dazu bekommen. Die haben derzeit das Angebot für ein 2 jahres Abo eine ABU 804 zu bekommen (ohne Zuzahlung!) und da meine Frau mir sowieso immer die R&R beim Einkaufen mitbringt (ist die nicht lieb !) habe ich eben die Zeitung abboniert. Ein Jahres ABO kostet 36,- €.
> Grüße


 
Gibt es das Angebot noch? bzw. Gibt es mittlerweile ein besseres/neues?


----------



## zokky (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Das Angebot gibt es noch! ABU 804 für ein 2 Jahres Abo.
Muss der Werber im Besitz eines R+R Abos sein oder kann ich einen Freund bitten (ohne Abo) die Rolle in Empfang zu nehmen?


----------



## Ziegenbein (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

entspricht die 804 einer 3000er???


----------



## zokky (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Entspricht einer 3000er Daiwa oder einer 4000er Shimano.


----------



## Checco (30. August 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

@zokky kannst auch nen freund oder ähnliches als Empfänger benennen.
Dauerte bei mir wohl ca. 3 Wochen bis die Rolle kam.


----------



## Khaane (31. August 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Habe dir Rolle jetzt mit nach Schweden und Dänemark gehabt und erst gestern damit insgesamt 20 kg Dorsch aus der Ostsee gefischt.

Trotz extremer Beanspruchung mit einigen Dorsch-Doubletten (80+70cm ) an einer 60 gr. Rute hat die Rolle keinerlei Verschleisserscheinungen. Sie läuft tatsächlich noch wie am ersten Tag.

Keine Geräusche, kein Kurbelklabbern, kein Kurbelspiel oder sonstwelche Alterungserscheinungen.

Ich muss dazu aber sagen, dass die Rolle nach jedem Salzwassereinsatz ausgiebig "geduscht" und danach mit WD-40 besprüht wird.

Besonders gefettet sollte die Spulenhalterung auf der Achse, welche aus Messing ist. Diese neigt sehr gerne zur Korrosion bei Salzwasserkontakt.

Alle 2-3 Einsätze wird mein "Dorschkran" im Getriebe neu gefettet.


Ich kann die ABU absolut empfehlen und bin vollends begeistert - Die Rolle überzeugt einfach. :l

PS: Habe die Abu 706LX (hat 2 KL weniger als die 80x)


----------



## Khaane (6. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Servus Leute,

habe mir heute die Abu Cardinal 804 für 70 € neu gekauft.

Und ich sag nur "naja"....

Die Rolle läuft nicht besonders gut, auch ist die Verarbeitung nicht besonders.

Wer also nicht im Meer angeln möchte, sondern lediglich eine gute Spinnrolle fürs Süßwasser sucht, ist mit der Red Arc wesentlich besser beraten.

Die größeren Rollen ab der 806er und 706er sind stabiler und besser gearbeitet, auch haben sie eine wesentlich stabilere Achse.

Fazit:

Ab den Größen 706 / 806 sowohl fürs Meer als auch Süßwasser empfehlenswert, in der Größe 804/704 nur noch für das Meer geeignet, da die Red-Arc wesentlich besser ist, aber leider nicht salzwasserfest.


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Das Ende des High-Price Zyklus scheint schon erreicht, der Moritz in Kaki hat sie jetzt im Blowout.


----------



## welsfaenger (6. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

hmm, scheint´st wohl ein "Montags-Billig" Modell erworben zu haben. Meine 804 und 802 sind hervorragend verarbeitet und die würde ich niemals gegen eine RedArc oder ähnliches eintauschen wollen. 
Ist anscheinend wie bei den Arc´s, bei Billig-Angeboten sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein.

Grüße


PS: PikePauly, schade hat leider nicht geklappt, aber was war los ?


----------



## t-man (6. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> hmm, scheint´st wohl ein "Montags-Billig" Modell erworben zu haben. Meine 804 und 802 sind hervorragend verarbeitet und die würde ich niemals gegen eine RedArc oder ähnliches eintauschen wollen.
> Ist anscheinend wie bei den Arc´s, bei Billig-Angeboten sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein.
> 
> Grüße
> ...




Moin,
dem kann ich nur beistimmen. Habe die 804 und RedArc 10400 seit über einem Jahr im Einsatz an der Küste.
Die 804 ist meines Erachtens die marginal bessere Rolle, vor allem hinterlässt sie einen wesentlich robusteren Eindruck.
Auch die Schnurverlegung bei geflochtener ist besser, die 804 produziert wesentlich weniger Perücken.

Gruß
t-man


----------



## slg60 (6. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Khaane schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> habe mir heute die Abu Cardinal 804 für 70 € neu gekauft.
> 
> ...




|muahahie Red arc ist niemals besser als die 804!
Wenn du meinst das die 804 schlecht verarbeitet ist, dann erklär mal bitte wo! Und 70 Euro erscheint mir für die Rolle auch ein bischen wenig, im mai war die rolle egal wo man geschaut hat nicht unter 100 Euro zu haben!


----------



## welsfaenger (6. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

ich denke auch, das er da für 70,- € irgendwie 2. Wahl oder Ausschußware bekommen hat. Gerade über die Verarbeitung kann ich nur positives berichten.
Aber so ist das nun mal mit den "Billig"-Angeboten. Haben meistens einen Haken.
Also ich an deiner Stelle würde diese Rolle wieder zurückgeben.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Khaane (6. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Zur Rolle nochmal,

meine 706LX aus den USA läuft wesentlicher besser, die Halterung der Schnurfangbügel ist sauberer gearbeitet, auch das Innenleben der 706LX hat auf mich einen robusteren Eindruck gemacht.

Die Schnurwicklung ist bei beiden sehr gut.

Mal sehen, ich bekomme die Tage wohl noch eine andere ABU rein, dann wird die schlechtere wohl wieder verkauft. :q


----------



## Khaane (6. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



slg60 schrieb:


> |muahahie Red arc ist niemals besser als die 804!
> Wenn du meinst das die 804 schlecht verarbeitet ist, dann erklär mal bitte wo! Und 70 Euro erscheint mir für die Rolle auch ein bischen wenig, im mai war die rolle egal wo man geschaut hat nicht unter 100 Euro zu haben!


 

Hast du schonmal in beide Rollen reingeguckt? Dann weist du sicher, welche der Rollen eine bessere Fertigungsqualität aufweist


----------



## backermann (7. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ich besitze zwar keine Arc,deswegen kann ich die zwei Rollen nicht vergleichen aber die 804 ist vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her gesehen sicherlich eine der besten auf dem Markt.
Bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Multe (9. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Bin mit meinen Abu Cardinal 802 bzw. 804 sehr zufrieden. Die Rollen sind bei mir schon fast 3 Jahre voll in Betrieb und haben noch keinerlei negative Seiten gezeigt. Alle meine 804 werden jedes Jahr 5 Wochen zum Pilken auf  der Ostsee eingesetzt und haben bisher alles überstanden.
Mit der Äußerung 2. Wahl oder Ausschußware wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, denn solche Rollen werden NIE in den Handel gebracht.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Naja, einigen müsst ihr euch schon, bei Moritz sind sie jedenfalls gerade im Angebot.
Ob das nun einen Haken hat, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Multe (9. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

In 2 Wochen ist halt in Mannheim schon die ANSPO und danach gibt es halt was NEUES...


----------



## Khaane (9. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Multe schrieb:


> In 2 Wochen ist halt in Mannheim schon die ANSPO und danach gibt es halt was NEUES...


 

Da spricht der Insider #6

Bzw. der Stock & Schnur Abonnent :q


----------



## Multe (9. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Mit dem Stock & Schnur Abonnent liegst du leider ganz weit daneben.


----------



## Khaane (9. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Multe schrieb:


> Mit dem Stock & Schnur Abonnent liegst du leider ganz weit daneben.


 
Die Info würde mich interessieren, wurden Händler von Pure-Fishing über den Produktwechsel informiert?


----------



## isi 81 (17. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Gibt es mittlerweile ein paar neue Erfahrungsberichte von der 804??? 

Möchte mir eine zulegen bin mir nur nicht sicher ob über ein Abo oder lieber beim Händler kaufen???#c


----------



## Checco (17. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ich habe auch die Cardinal 804 und die muß mit großen Gummis, Wobbler, schweren Blinkern und Spinner der Größe 5 stundenlang klar kommen, was die auch ohne Probleme tut, läuft auch seidenweich.
Letztens ist mir nur aufgefallen wenn die Bremse arbeitet und Schnur freigibt ist das ziemlich leise, alle anderen Rollen von mir machen sich hörbar lauter bemerkbar wenn Schnur abgezogen wird.
Ist das bei der Cardinal 804 normal das die Bremse recht leise ist oder hab ich ein Flüstermodell.
Wie gesagt man hört das schon wenn Schur abgezogen wird aber wesentlich leiser als bei anderen Rollen.


----------



## Khaane (17. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Das mit der Bremse ist mir auch aufgefallen, häufig tritt das Problem auf, wenn Fett auf der Feder unterhalb der Spule ist.

Ansonsten mal E-Spule testen, sollte eigentlich lauter sein.


----------



## Khaane (17. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



isi 81 schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile ein paar neue Erfahrungsberichte von der 804???
> 
> Möchte mir eine zulegen bin mir nur nicht sicher ob über ein Abo oder lieber beim Händler kaufen???#c


 

Beim Abo gibts die Abu 804 nicht mehr, es gibt dort jetzt eine bessere Rolle. (Abu Sorön STX 40)

Würde an deiner Stelle aber noch paar Tage warten, dann müsste die Rolle bei mir eintrudeln und ich kann hier mal meine Erfahrungen posten.

Mit der Cardinal 804 war ich eh nicht zufrieden und hab das Ding wieder verkauft.

Aber die 706LX ist über alle Zweifel erhaben :l


----------



## isi 81 (17. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Khaane schrieb:


> Beim Abo gibts die Abu 804 nicht mehr, es gibt dort jetzt eine bessere Rolle. (Abu Sorön STX 40)
> 
> Würde an deiner Stelle aber noch paar Tage warten, dann müsste die Rolle bei mir eintrudeln und ich kann hier mal meine Erfahrungen posten.
> 
> ...


 




 Inder letzten Ausgabe ist sie aber noch drin oder???Von der neuen Rolle hab ich noch nie gehört |kopfkrat
Wie kommst du darauf das sie besser Ist????

Bin sehr gespannt!!:g

Wo hast du die Rolle gekauft?


----------



## Pikepauly (17. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hab die gerade bei Cabelas entdeckt.
Die sieht schlimmer aus als Askari.
Ob das Innenleben was taugt, kann man natürlich im Moment nicht sagen.
Sieht aber wie ein Aufguss der Alten aus.


----------



## Khaane (17. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ich wurde über den Abo-Service darüber informiert, dass die Cardinal 804 nicht mehr verschickt wird und durch die Sorön STX 40 ersetzt wird.

Ich persönlich finde die neue Rolle optisch sehr gelungen und wesentlich besser als das hässliche schwarz der 800er Rolle.

Am genialsten war aber noch das silber der 700er Reihe :k





















Erhalten habe ich die Rolle noch nicht, aber ich denke, dass sie mir in den nächsten Tagen zugeschickt wird.

Auf jeden Fall soll sie noch vor der diesjährigen ANSPO verschickt werden. (vor dem Deutschland-Release )

Die wesentlichen Unterschiede ist wohl das Kugellager mehr und die speziell für Geflochtene entwickelte Spule.

Ich hoffe mal, dass die Qualität der Rollen zugenommen hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Khaane schrieb:


> Aber die 706LX ist über alle Zweifel erhaben :l


Kannst Du mal bei Gelegenheit ein paar Fotos machen, und was drüber schreiben? 
Sieht sehr interessant aus, was man so findet, und gescheite Konkurrenz in der 400g Klasse ist rar. (die von den Arcs unbesetzt bleibt)


----------



## isi 81 (18. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

So schlecht sieht die neue Rolle gar nicht aus bin mal gespannt ob sie sich bewehrt.:g


----------



## Khaane (18. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal bei Gelegenheit ein paar Fotos machen, und was drüber schreiben?
> Sieht sehr interessant aus, was man so findet, und gescheite Konkurrenz in der 400g Klasse ist rar. (die von den Arcs unbesetzt bleibt)


 
Dann mein kurzer Bericht zur Abu 706LX.

Gekauft habe ich das gute Stück in den USA für 46 € inkl. Versand. Die Rolle wurde eine zeitlang durch einige Händler dort verschleudert, da mir die 800er Reihe zu teuer erschien, habe ich mich für die 700er entschieden.

Der einzige Unterschied liegt auf der Achse unterhalb der Spule, die 700LX hat hier eine Messingbuchse, die Cardinal 800er Reihe besitzt hier 2 Kugellager. (auf den Fotos im Spulenkern)

Diese sollen wohl für ein gleichmäßigeres "Bremsverhalten" sorgen, auf die Laufeigenschaften der Rolle hat dies keinen Einfluss.

Die Rolle hat von Anfang an einen absolut perfekten Eindruck hinterlassen. (kann man nur von wenigen Rollen behaupten)

Gefischt habe ich die Rolle bisher sehr erfolgreich in der Ostsee auf Hornhecht, Makrelen (Helsingör) und auf diversen Kleinboottouren auf der Ostsee 

Die Rolle verfügt über ein sehr solides Excenter-Getriebe mit einer guten Schnurverlegung, einem abgedichteten Bremsknauf und einem absolut spielfreien Kurbelarm als auch Kurbelgriff.

Insgesamt ist die 706LX ein salzwasserresistentes Arbeitstier, was keine Probleme mit größeren oder schwereren Fischen hat, selbst das mehrfache Hochwuchten von Dorschdubletten (80cm + 70cm) hat die Rolle ohne Verschleisserscheinungen überstanden.

Pro:

- Sehr ruhiger Lauf
- Sehr starke Bremse
- Hochwertige Optik
- Sehr gut gearbeitete und robuste Kurbel samt Knauf
- Kein Kurbelspiel, da Schraubkurbel
- Salzwasserresistent
- Starke Achse
- Gute Schnurverlegung, selbst nach x-maligem Spinnangeln und Twistern keine Schlaufenbildung.
- Stabiler Schnurbügel

Contra:

- Spulenbuchse aus Messing ist salzwasseranfällig, ohne ordentliche Fettung 

- Die Bremse lässt sich nicht so genau wie bei einer Ryobi Zauber regulieren

-------------------------------------------------------

Fazit:

Die Rolle verbindet absolute Robustheit und grandioses Laufverhalten mit einem sehr günstigen Preis.

Die Penn Slammer mag robuster sein, die Shimano Twin-Power mag laufruhiger sein - Aber keine der Rollen kann beides so gut verbinden wie die Cardinal 700LX. :l


Bilder:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Khaane schrieb:


> Dann mein kurzer Bericht zur Abu 706LX.


Supersache #6, danke, damit kann man doch was anfangen, auf den Fotos sieht man was. Bin bei Verkaufsfotos immer etwas mißtrauisch , da braucht man ein echtes Anglerfoto mal zum Kontrast. Wunderbare Detailauflösung!

Ich finde die 706 auch gelungener und hübscher als die 800er. Eine 806 habe ich schon mal begrabbelt. Dass die Messingbuchse gammeln kann und geschmiert werden muss, schreibst Du schon, das ist wirklich nicht so ein Problem. Optisch und technisch finde ich die Lösung aber besser bei einer Bremsauflage, schießlich ist ein Gleitlager stabiler, unkomplizierter und es darf beim Bremsen nun mal ruhig reiben. 
Wieso dort Kugellager in achsialer Richtung und damit falsch belastet werden , das wundert mich sowieso. Bei den Arcs liegt das untere Spulenkugellager nicht axial auf, bei Daiwa und ABU aber.
Beim leichten Angeln sind diese Anlaufwiderstände und Haftmomente ja noch von Bedeutung, aber nicht bei einer schweren Spinnrolle, da zählt saubere Drag-Power im oberen Kraftbereich, evtl. sogar Restenz gegen Überhitzung. 

Diese ABU Gr.6 macht da einen vorzüglichen Eindruck, sieht schon um einiges solider aus als eine ähnliche graue Daiwa  und ist preislich im interessanten Rahmen. Ne Arc der Größe gibts nicht wie schon gesagt, Shimano baut mit den WS-Rollen keine adaquate Konkurrenz in dem Bereich (z.B. kann man mit einer gut laufenden Excenter-Rolle nämlich einfach durchkurbeln wie mit einer Multirolle, OHNE pumpen zu müssen), die Slammer ist ein bischen angejahrt - gehört aber inzwischen demselben Besitzer :g, bleibt nur noch, dass die 706 jemand mal zum Welsspinnangeln testet. :m


----------



## Khaane (18. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Also die Rolle sollte einem mittelgroßen Wels schon widerstehen, aber wenn du es wirklich mit großen Welsen aufnehmen möchtest, da würde ich doch eher zur 707LX tendieren. 

Ich hab zwar noch keine Welserfahrungen sammeln dürfen, aber irgendwie hat man vor so großen Tieren doch Respekt, also ums "Pumpen" beim Drill wirst du beim Wels nicht kommen - Da bedarf es doch schon einer Multi  (das weisst du aber denke ich besser)

Aber an einer halbwegs schweren Spinnrute mit viel Rückrat, sollte auch die 706LX nicht einknicken.

Achte beim Kauf aber unbedingt auf einen absolut spielfreien Kurbelknauf, da hat ABU so seine Toleranzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Khaane schrieb:


> aber irgendwie hat man vor so großen Tieren doch Respekt, also ums "Pumpen" beim Drill wirst du beim Wels nicht kommen - Da bedarf es doch schon einer Multi  (das weisst du aber denke ich besser)


Respekt sicher, und Geräte prüfen auf Belastung halt dringend *vorher*! :m
Glaube, Glauben, Vertrauen usw. ist ja schön und gut ...
Jedenfalls kurbele ich mit den alten und neuen Heavy-Stationärrollen schon gemütlich und rund "durch", und für mich geht das sogar weit besser, kraftvoller und entspannter als mit einer guten Multirolle in Freihandhaltung, weil die stehend montiert ist und die Kraft wegkippelt. 
Eine 600g Rolle ist aber nichts fürs eigentliche Spinnen, hab ich schon, das ist mir viel zu schwer, mehr was für das gemütliche Angeln vom Boot. Gute 400g+ ist okay, eine 300g+ halte ich schon für zu spillerig, selbst im Vollmetallkomponentenbau.


----------



## Khaane (20. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

@ Angeldet

Ich bin zwar kein Freund von Askari, aber die 700LX gibt es dort ab 70 € jetzt im Angebot 

https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1dc33c7eaf0642/Product/View/114893&2E85&2E585


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Das ist natürlich ein netter Preis! #6

Ich habe mir die Seite gleich mal ausgedruckt (bevor 'se evtl. weg ist ),
und habe vor die mal mitzunehmen, gibt bestimmt nicht nur einen Händler, mit dem man über den Preis reden kann, beim Vorliegen konkreter Konkurrenzangebote.


----------



## Walstipper (21. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ich habe ne Frage zur Belastung, auch verbunden mit Größe und Gewicht der 804.

Es wurde erwähnt das die 804 einer 4000er Shimano/3000er Daiwa entspricht, während sie aber das Gewicht einer 2000Arc/2500erStradic hat. Also min 50g weniger als gleichpreisige Daiwas/Shimanos. Wäre sie damit nicht eher ne Rolle fürs mittelschwere Spinnen bis 40g?

Mit welchen Ruten fischt ihr die 804 und welche Köder werft ihr damit?


----------



## Khaane (21. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ich persönlich würde maximal Köder bis 50 Gramm werfen und auf den Einsatz großer Wobbler und Gummifischen verzichten.

Bei mir wird die Rolle an einer 40 Gramm Berkley Tactix zusammen mit Twister auf Dorschjagd gehen 

Ist zwar relativ grenzwertig für Rute & Rolle, aber selbst die 5 kg Dorsche sind locker zu bezwingen.

PS: Eine Red-Arc 10400 hat die Strapazen bereits 1mal überlebt - Das nächste mal kommt die Abu Sorön mit nach Dänemark.


----------



## Checco (21. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ich hatte die letztens an ner Shimano Bassterra dran, die hat ein WG von 60 Gramm, werfe grundsätzlich bei solchen Ruten zum probieren nen 45 Gramm Blinker und die Rolle lief wie am Schnürchen, desweiteren lange mit 5er Spinner geangelt und den Gummifisch über den Boden tanzen lassen. Wobbler hatte ich nicht so große drann bis ca. 10 cm, alles kein Problem.
Nächste Woche werd ich die Rolle mal an ner Rute mit WG bis 100 Gramm testen, angegeben ist die mit 289 Gramm, nachgemessen habe ich nicht, ist aber schon recht leicht für ne 4000er.
Vom Gewicht her würde die glaube ich auch gut zur Tactix passen, da hab ich wohl ne 2000er drann die ist auch nur ca. 40 Gramm leichter.


----------



## NoSaint (21. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Sorry wegen OT aber sag mal bist du jetzt vom Gedanken der Morethan weg oder wie kommst du jetzt auf die ABU?


----------



## welsfaenger (22. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

bei mir hat die 804 bsher ALLES überstanden. Bis him zu Dorschangeln mit 80. gr. Bleiköpfen und Pilkern dto. bis 80 gr.. Hatte bisher nicht einmal das Gefühl das die Rolle die Belastung nicht standhalten würde. Zu Hause, wenn´s auf hecht geht muß sich die Rolle ständig mit dem mittleren Zalt´s (14 cm) rumschlagen. Verschleißerscheinungen hab eich bisher nicht (und ich bin 80x´er der ersten Stunde).
Das schöne an der doch recht kleinen Rolle ist ihre Vielseitigkeit. Durch das geringe Gewicht habe ich sie auch schon an meinen leichten Ruten mit dünnerer Schnur geangelt.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Walstipper (22. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Sorry wegen OT aber sag mal bist du jetzt vom Gedanken der Morethan weg oder wie kommst du jetzt auf die ABU?



Ich wollte ja nur mal nachfragen :q

Einerseits wäre die Abu schon eine Idee, da sie vom Gewicht her verträglich wäre, andererseits denke ich nicht das man mit der auch mal Jerks, 5er Mepps, >10cm Popper, Wobbler ab 10cm auf Dauer verträglich fischen kann. Desweiteren hat sie im positiven Sinne auch kein WS.

Zweitens: Ich wollte die nicht mit der Morethan vergleichen, was auch keinen Sinn macht .

Sry wegen Offt.

@welsfaenger: Wie lange ist "bisher"? Wie oft haste die denn in der Zeit gefischt?


----------



## rallye-vid (24. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hallo,

eine Frage hätte ich.. Die Rolle bekommt man ja nur durch Freundschaftswerbung.. Ich kenne leider keinen der ein Abo hat :/

Oder gilt das Angebot auch, wenn ich mich alleine für 2 Jahres Abo anmelde?

Danke & Grüße,
Karl


----------



## Khaane (24. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hi,

lass dich einfach von einem Familienangehörigen werben.
Ich hab mich von meinem Bruder, der zufällig im gleichen Haus wohnt, werben lassen 


rallye-vid schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Frage hätte ich.. Die Rolle bekommt man ja nur durch Freundschaftswerbung.. Ich kenne leider keinen der ein Abo hat :/
> 
> ...


----------



## rallye-vid (24. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hm, 

also geht das auch wenn die Person die micht wirbt, kein Abo von R&R hat? #c

Grüße


----------



## McRip (24. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ja, geht.


----------



## rallye-vid (24. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Besten Dank :m

Meine bessere Hälfte hat mich soeben fürs Abo angemeldet


----------



## Bambine (25. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

ignore


----------



## Khaane (25. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

So ,heute ist meine Abu Sorön STX40 per UPS eingetrudelt, werde nachher mal ein ausführliches Review mit Bildern machen. 

Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut, genauso wie ich mir die Rolle vorgestellt habe.


----------



## isi 81 (25. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Khaane schrieb:


> So ,heute ist meine Abu Sorön STX40 per UPS eingetrudelt, werde nachher mal ein ausführliches Review mit Bildern machen.
> 
> Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut, genauso wie ich mir die Rolle vorgestellt habe.


 

Bin gespannt auf deine Meinung zu der Rolle
wo hast dusie herbezogen?


----------



## rallye-vid (25. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

So wie ichs verstanden habe, gibts jetzt die STX40 beim Freundschaftsabo von R&R. Dafür keine Cardinal 804 mehr.

Grüße


----------



## Khaane (25. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hier mein versprochener Kurzbericht zur ABU Sorön STX 40.

Erhalten habe ich die Rolle im Rahmen eines 2 Jahres-Abos der Rute und Rolle. 
Die alte Prämie in Form der Cardinal 804 musste ihren Platz der Söron STX 40 räumen.

Ob die Cardinal oder Sorön die bessere Wahl ist, darauf werde ich später eingehen.

Der erste Eindruck der Rolle ist sehr gut, die Farbwahl mit dem royalblauen Lackierung und den Goldapplikationen mag zu gefallen. 

Definitiv eine Abwechslung zum biederen silber oder schwarz der "alten" 700er und 800er Reihe, ob es einem gefällt ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Wenn wir uns die Lackierung aber genauer anschauen, bemerkt man, dass diese nicht sauber ausgeführt ist und teilweise uneben ist.

Offensichtlich handelt es sich nicht mehr um die resistente "Armor Guard" Lackierung, sondern um einen 0815 Lack - Definitiv ein Minuspunkt.

Neu ist die neu entwickelte Spule, die Gummibeschichtung soll verhindern, dass geflochtene Schnüre sich um die Spulenachse drehen können.

Zudem ist die Spule flacher gehalten, somit können geflochtene Schnüre ohne "Unterfütterung" aufgezogen werden.

Das ist ein großer Pluspunkt für die Sorön und wertet die Rolle auf.














Dann schauen wir mal unter den Hut der Sorön.

Auf den ersten Blick gibt es keine Unterschied zur Cardinal 800 Serie, auch hier wieder die 2 Kugellager die für ein besseres Bremsverhalten sorgen sollen.

Auf den zweiten Blick fällt aber die indiskutable Verarbeitung der "Kontergewichte" auf, diese sieht man auf dem 3 Foto am rechten Rotorrand.

Das erinnert doch sehr stark an billigste Fernostqualität, glücklicherweise ist der Makel gut unter der Spule versteckt und fällt nicht weiter auf.

Weiter geht es mit den Schrauben, es fallen sofort die verwendeten "Edelstahlschrauben?" auf, diese weisen eine minderwertige Qualität auf und haben ebenfalls an einer Rolle der 100 € Klasse nichts verloren.











Dann widmen wir uns mal dem Innenleben, hier sieht man nur geringe Unterschiede zur Cardinal 800.

Wie bereits bei der Cardinal 700/800 wurde auf das Wormshaft-Getriebe verzichtet und ein standardmäßiges Excenter-Getriebe gewählt, das wirkt sich positiv auf die Lebensdauer und ist als Pluspunkt für die ABU-Rollen zu werten.

Was auffällig ist, dass auch hier wieder gespart wurde, die Fassung des Nadellagers ist minderwertig verchromt und auf die "Ever Silk" Beschichtung der Achse wurde ebenfalls verzichtet.

Die Schrauben der Gehäuseabdeckung sind ebenfalls von minderwertiger Qualität.

Bei der Fettung der Rolle wurde glücklicherweise nicht gespart, die Rolle ist gut gefettet.
Wundert euch bitte nicht über das rote Fett der folgenden Bildreihe, es handelt sich um das von mir genutzte Penn-Rollenfett.

Für das Nadellager benutze ich hochwertiges Teflonöl, welches ursprünglich für Fahrradketten gedacht ist.
(Hohe Schmierwirkung & Viskosität) 

Die Nachfettung empfiehlt sich bei jeder neuen Rolle, nur so ist wirklich ein "reibungsloser" Betrieb garantiert. 

Der Zusammenbau der Roll gestaltete sich schwieriger als gedacht, aufgrund der extrem minderwertigen Schrauben, liesen sich die Gehäuseschrauben nur widerwillig wieder fest anziehen.

Auch musste das Anzugsmoment für die Rotorschraube sehr hoch gewählt und auf das Laufverhalten der Rolle abgestimmt werden. 

Wenn man die Messingschraube zu schwach oder zu stark angezogen hat, so wurde das Laufverhalten der Rolle negativ beeinflusst.




















Irgendwie mussten die Produktdesigner von Pure Fishing das Geld für die teuren "Goldapplikationen" ja wieder einsparen, so kommen wir zum schwerwiegendsten Kritikpunkt der Abu Sorön - Dem Schnurfangbügel. 

Hier wurde die Schnurlaufröllchenaufnahme stark vereinfacht, insgesamt wirkt das nicht nur "billig", sondern wird bei Spinnfischern für einige Problem sorgen, da sich die Schnur jetzt besser verfangen kann.

Der Bügel selbst ist wieder in "Hollow-Technik" gefertigt, dass heisst er ist hohl, glücklicherweise wurde dies beibehalten.








Komme wir jetzt aber zum Wichtigsten Punkt einer Rolle - Dem Laufverhalten.

Hier gibt sich die Abu Sorön keine Blöße, die Rolle läuft tadellos und für mein Empfinden sogar ein bißchen besser als die Cardinal 800er Reihe.
Das Wickelbild hinterlässt ebenfalls einen guten Eindruck.

Der Bügelumschlag ist kräftig und wird durch ein deutliches "Klicken" untermalt, hier wurde gute Arbeit geleistet.

Die tadellose und gut arbeitende Kurbel der Cardinal 700/800 wurde beibehalten, auch konnte ich kein Kurbelspiel bzw. Spiel am Kurbelknauf feststellen, ebenfalls Bestnoten für die Sorön.

Pro:

- Sehr ruhiger und gleichmäßiger Lauf
- Sehr starke Bremse
- Sehr gut gearbeitete und robuste Kurbel samt Knauf
- Kein Kurbelspiel, da Schraubkurbel
- Salzwasserresistent
- Starke Achse
- Gute Schnurverlegung
- Spule ist doppelt gelagert

Contra:

- Schlechte Lackierung, keine "Guard Armor Lackierung"
- Die Bremse lässt sich nicht so genau wie bei einer Ryobi Zauber regulieren
- Verwendung minderwertiger Schrauben, in Bereichen wo man sie nicht sieht
- Vereinfachte Schnurlaufröllchenhalterung im Vergleich zur Cardinal 800/700
-------------------------------------------------------

Fazit:

Die Rolle macht auf den ersten Blick einen sehr guten Eindruck, leider offenbarte sie bei genauerem Hinschauen eklatante Verarbeitungsmängel.

Glücklicherweise beeinflussen diese Mängel die Funktion nicht negativ und sind optisch sehr gut "kaschiert".

Die ABU Sorön hätte eine Oberklasse Rolle sein können, leider wurde seitens Pure-Fishing zu offensichtlich gespart und durch den vereinfachten "Schnurfangbügel" und der Schraubenqualität kann ich der Rolle keine Empfehlung aussprechen. 

Ebenfalls sind Vorteile zur Cardinal 800 kaum zu erkennen, in meinen Augen ist die Sorön sogar ein Rückschritt.

Deshalb wurde der Sorön wohl auch nicht der Titel "Cardinalstitel" verliehen. |rolleyes

Als kostenlose "Prämie" ist die Rolle zu empfehlen, aber wer einen Neukauf erwägt, dem rate ich zum Kauf einer gut laufenden Cardinal 800 oder 700.


----------



## rallye-vid (25. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Super, danke |good:

Hätte ich mich bloss früher fürs Abo entschieden


----------



## McRip (26. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön #h


----------



## Checco (26. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Schöner Bericht, danke schön. Da bin ich ja froh noch die 804 Cardinal bekommen zu haben.


----------



## isi 81 (26. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

#r

Für diesen Bericht das hilft sicher vielen Lesern bei der kaufentscheidung dieser Rolle #t. Schade eigentlich das es keinen Fortschritt zur 800 Serie gibt. Mal sehen wie sich die Rolle im dauertest macht


----------



## heinzrch (26. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Typisch Zeitgeist - außen hui, innen pfui, sieht wohl eher nach 20€ Preisklasse aus, interessant ist, dass es auch billige Rollen (z.b. Shimano Hyperloop) gibt, die innen deutlich besser aussehen, als diese hier ...


----------



## fluefiske (26. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Danke für den objektiven Bericht.
Ich bin am Grübeln und werde den Verdacht nicht los,daß es hier vielleicht 2 verschiedene Qualitätsstufen gibt.
Für die Prämie werden ev. Rollen verscherbelt,die gerade noch akzeptabel sind als B-Qualität.
Für den regulären Verkauf kommen dann die 1a Rollen zum Händler.
Das wäre jetzt mal interessant,eine Rolle aus dem Laden zu begutachten.Ich kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen,daß die Qualität so den Bach runter geht.Aber wundern in der heutigen Zeit habe ich mir abgewöhnt.
Wenn ich da an meine erste ABU Cardinal 44 und 66 denke,man war das damals ein Gefühl,daran zu drehen.Das beste,was man zu dieser Zeit kaufen konnte.Um Klassen besser als die auch sehr gute DAM Quick-Finessa.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Hermann W. (26. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Super Bericht! Danke! Von solchen Berichten kann ich garnicht genug bekommen!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Khaane (26. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Typisch Zeitgeist - außen hui, innen pfui, sieht wohl eher nach 20€ Preisklasse aus, interessant ist, dass es auch billige Rollen (z.b. Shimano Hyperloop) gibt, die innen deutlich besser aussehen, als diese hier ...


 

Der Vergleich mit der Shimano Hyperloop hinkt gewaltig. 

Man sollte immer noch objektiv bleiben und die Sorön ist immer noch besser als jede Billig-Shimano Rolle.

Erst die Technium oder Stradic können da mithalten.

---------------------------------------------------

Ob es sich bei den "Prämien" um B-Qualität handelt bezweifle ich sehr stark, die Rolle läuft einwandfrei, kein Kurbelspiel oder sonstiger Makel.

ABU wird mit Sicherheit für die Prämienrolle keinen anderen "Schnurröllchenhalter" und günstigere Schrauben verbauen.

Alleine der Aufwand für die Maschinenumrüstung würde sich nicht rechnen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht!
Kannst du noch etwas zu den verwendeten Materialien von Gehäuse, Gehäusedeckel, Rotor und Bügelhalter sagen?


----------



## Khaane (28. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht!
> Kannst du noch etwas zu den verwendeten Materialien von Gehäuse, Gehäusedeckel, Rotor und Bügelhalter sagen?


 

Die sind im Vergleich zur ABU 800/700er Serie gleich geblieben.

Gehäuse + Deckel Alu

Beim Rotor weiss ich es nicht genau.

Bügelhalter ist Kunststoff, hier wäre Alu besser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

@Khaane
Klasse Bericht! #6

An dem Einsparen der wichtigen Bügelübergangsabschrägung gibt es auch nichts zu deuteln, das vermindert die Betriebssicherheit.


----------



## angler1996 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

@Kahne 
danke für den Bericht zum Nachfolgermodell der 800/700
Da bin ich froh, dass ich mir die 804 noch geholt habe
( deshlb nochmal danke an alle, die mir damals geantwortet haben)
Bremsentest:
Mir war in heimischen Gewässern kein Praxistest der Bremse gelungen ( mangels dazu passendem Fang), also im Urlaub in DK ab an den Forellenteich.
Als Hauptschnur eine 17 Spidwire  geflochten über einen Wirbel verbunden mit einem Vorfach von ca. 1m aus 0,26 Mono und dass gefischt an einem brettharten 10 bis 100 g IM6 Blank ( PacBay). Da hilft die Rute nur bedingt.
Das Vorfach hielt, die Bremse tat das was sie sollte, reagierte tadellos auf jede Einstellung und gab dadurch problemlos, wenn gewünscht, Schnur frei. Der Drill von einer Forelle mit ca. 2,5 Kg ging super.
Gruß A.


----------



## Bademeister001 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

hey ich hab heute meine 804 bekommen und wollte euch mal fragen ob eure beim kurbeln auch ein leichtes ... naja schleifgeräusch bzw surren irgendwie sowas von sich gibt oder ist eure komplett leise und gibt kein geräusch von sich? und ob sie, wenn man sie nach oben hält (also bremse gen himmel) beim erreichen der wendepunkte klickt... wenn nicht geht meine gleich wieder auf reisen ... danke


----------



## backermann (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Kein Schleifgeräusch,kein klick,(keine Ahnung was du meinst)


----------



## Checco (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ich hab auch mal grad ausprobiert, da schleift nix und wenn ich die Rolle Richtung Himmel halte, hör nix klicken.


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hallo liebe Boardgemeinde,
habe mir soeben günstig eine Cardinal 807 zugelegt. Macht qualitativ einen recht robusten und hochwertigen Eindruck. Es gibt allerdings zwei Punkte die mir nicht so gut gefallen:

1. Der Rotor mit geöffnetem Bügel dreht sich beim Auswerfen, im Gegensatz zu meinen vergleichbaren Shimanos, zu leicht mit. Zwar klappte der Bügel während des Wurfes noch nicht um, aber da ich bei einer anderen Cardinal genau dieses Problem hatte, bin ich nicht sicher ob dies bei voller Wurfbeschleunigung auch so bleibt!

2. Kann mir jemand sagen ob dies Wickelbild der Spule so gehört? Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, denn bis zum oberen Spulenrand fehlen so ca. 2mm! (Besonders an der Spule mit der geflochtenen Schnur zu erkennen) Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran es liegt? Es gibt jedenfalls keine Unterlegscheiben die noch zu entfernen wären.#c

Frage: Haben die anderen 800er Modelle ebenfalls dieses konische Wickelbild??
LG Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Was hast Du da für Schnur drauf, erscheint mir besonders mit der Flechtschnur sehr dünn, und sehr viel. 
Vlt. paßt die dicke Rolle nicht mehr zu dieser Schnurdicke bzw. -dünne?

Schnurkapazität 300m/0,35mm, Gewicht 620g


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hallo Angeldet,
handelt sich bei den Schnüren um eine 17 Spiderwire und 31er Mono! Eine 30er Schnur (geflochtene) sollte die Rolle als realistische Einsatzstärke doch eigentlich gleichmäßig aufspulen? Ist jedenfalls bei einer noch dickeren Spheros 12000 FA kein Problem!
Habe als Füllschnur eine mindestens 50er Mono verwendet und da nimmt das Wickelbild schon diese Form an!

Vielleicht können mir die Besitzer anderer 800er Modelle mal mitteilen, ob die Schnurverlegung bei ihnen ein ähnliches Wickelbild erzeugt?! Oder habe ich ein "Montagsmodell" erhalten?

TL Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Bluefish&Seatrout schrieb:


> Habe als Füllschnur eine mindestens 50er Mono verwendet und da nimmt das Wickelbild schon diese Form an!


Gut, dass Du es schreibst:  :m

Diese sehr dicke Unterwickelschnur versaut Dir sozusagen das Wickelbild schon von der Basis her! Dazu müßtest Du theoretisch während des Aufwickelvorgangs die Scheibenstärke anpassen/umstecken. 
Praktikabler wäre wohl eine ähnlichere Stärke.

Ein andere hier wohl nicht verfügbare Lösung ist die Zuhilfenahme einer anderen "Spuleinheit", bei mir z.B. eine WS-RedArc als Aufspuler für eine Excenter BlueArc, oder eine WS-Shimano Ultegra für eine Excenter-Sedona, da passen die Spulen und die WS-Rolle spult den ganzen Krams erstmal linealgrade auf. 
Beim Werfen und Bewegen der normalen Längen tritt dabei auch später keine Verwerfung auf, Top-Spulergebnis. 
Wenn man keine Schwesterrolle hat, müßte man eine andere Aufspulerei, bis hin zur Wickelmaschine beim Händler, für die Unterwicklung nehmen (aber nur dafür!).


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Gut, dass Du es schreibst:  :m
> 
> Dazu müßtest Du theoretisch während des Aufwickelvorgangs die Scheibenstärke anpassen/umstecken.
> 
> ...


----------



## welsfaenger (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Spulenbild bei meiner 804 und 802 absolut TOP gerade.
Dein doch etwas seltsamer Bild ergibt sich wohl wirklich aus der .50er Füllschnur. Ich veerwende zum Füllen alte, ausrangierte 0.25 - 0.30 Schnur. Wenn die später verwendete Schnur noch dünner ist natürlich auch eine dünnere Schnur. Meine Füllschnur passe ich immer, wie Det es auch schon vorgeschlagen hat, immer der Hauptschnur an.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Zum Posting 127
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2203420&postcount=127

eine Klarstellung von Pure Fishing: 



> *Klarstellung: *
> 
> Pure Fishing hat keine 2.Wahl Produkte die vergünstigt oder über andere Namen an den Handel weitergegeben werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Das finde ich aber richtig gut #6,
dass dieser Hersteller über jemanden mitliest, reagiert und die Sache klarstellt! #6
Ich hoffe das macht Schule, und Probleme werden erkannt und gebannt, so soll es sein! #6

Eine sicher alle Rollenkäufer+nutzer sehr interessierende Sache ist die Frage, wie hoch die Toleranzen bei dem Fertigungsoutput und den Qualitätstests erlaubt und gesehen werden, wie in Falle eines subjektiven Mißfallens des Kundens bei seinem eigenen Qualitätseingangstest beim oder nach Kauf umgegangen wird, das ist sehr wichtig und spannend! :m


----------



## Fidde (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hallo, inzwischen müssten doch schon erste Erfahrungen mit dem Nachfolger der 80x Serie, der neuen Sorön vorliegen. Ist sie im ganzen eher ein Rückschritt oder in manchen Punkten doch ein Fortschritt?
GRUß; fidde


----------



## rallye-vid (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Fidde schrieb:


> Hallo, inzwischen müssten doch schon erste Erfahrungen mit dem Nachfolger der 80x Serie, der neuen Sorön vorliegen. Ist sie im ganzen eher ein Rückschritt oder in manchen Punkten doch ein Fortschritt?
> GRUß; fidde



Eine Seite zurück gibts einen Bericht.. Fortschritt? Dem Bericht nach, eher weniger.

Ich warte immernoch auf die Rolle und das Abo von R&R...

Grüße


----------



## Fischers-Fritz (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hallo zusammen!!!!

Habe auch die 804er aus dem Abo. Hab die Rolle am Wochenende zum Spinfischen ausprobiert.
Schnurverlegung Einwandfrei(Fireline)
Keine Geräusche oder ähnliches von der Rolle.
Tolle Rolle macht ihren Job super.


----------



## drehteufel (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hab mir gestern eine 801 fürs leichte Spinnfischen zugelegt. Ist ein handselektiertes Gerät, da ich aus 5 verschiedenen Rollen der gleichen Serie auswählen konnte. Dabei habe ich leichte Unterschiede in der Sanftheit des Laufs bei zwischen den einzelnen Rollen festgestellt.
Eine grundsätzliche Frage an Euch: Habt Ihr vor dem ersten Einsatz eine Neuschmierung gemacht oder ist das bei der Cardinal nicht notwendig?

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Franky (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Moin Drehteufel,

ich habe meine 804 zwar aufgemacht, aber nicht nachgeschmiert. Die Rolle war ausreichend gefettet. Mehr wäre nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## Khaane (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern eine 801 fürs leichte Spinnfischen zugelegt. Ist ein handselektiertes Gerät, da ich aus 5 verschiedenen Rollen der gleichen Serie auswählen konnte. Dabei habe ich leichte Unterschiede in der Sanftheit des Laufs bei zwischen den einzelnen Rollen festgestellt.
> Eine grundsätzliche Frage an Euch: Habt Ihr vor dem ersten Einsatz eine Neuschmierung gemacht oder ist das bei der Cardinal nicht notwendig?
> 
> Gruß drehteufel


 

Rolle ist gut geschmiert, möchtest du aber eine längere Zeit von der Rolle was haben, würde ich trotzdem nachschmieren. |wavey:


----------



## drehteufel (2. November 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir sagen, ob man eine Ersatzspule für die 801 noch problemlos bekommt? Am besten die mit der höherwertigen Spulenkante (vergoldet?), also die 1:1 Kopie der Originalspule. Die beiliegende Ersatzspule schaut ja etwas minderwertiger aus. Zu welchem Preis gibts die Spule und wo?


----------



## Stefan660 (3. November 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Habe noch eine über, allerdings ohne die Goldkante. Bei interesse schicke mir eine PN.


----------



## rallye-vid (5. November 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Meine Abo Abu Sorön STX 40 ist heute angekommen.

Äußerlich wirkt sie wirklich super. Am WE wirds getestet :vik:


----------



## rallye-vid (5. November 2008)

*AW: ABU Sorön STX 40*

Mhhh,

Soweit so gut. Leider ist die Rolle beim schellen Einkurbeln am klackern. Ein Geräusch das sich wie ein Strohhalm oder so zwischen den Fahrradspeichen anhört - klack, klack, klack,,

Spule runter und es klackert fröhlich weiter.. Irgendwo im Gehäuse..

Sonst läuft die Rolle schön leicht, kein Spiel o.ä.

Normal, oder soll ich die Rolle einschicken?

Grüße


----------



## rallye-vid (8. November 2008)

*AW: ABU Sorön STX 40*

Ich habs herausgefunden: das Klackern kommt vom Schnurfangbügel! 

Wird er von Hand geschlossen, ist die Rolle am klackern.
Wenn man den durch Kurbelumdrehung schliessen lässt, klackert da nichts mehr!

Da soll mal einer schlau werden.... :/


----------



## drehteufel (8. November 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Habe heute meine 801 mit Stroft GTP Typ 0 bespult. Das Wickelbild ist eine einzige Katastrophe, am oberen Spulenrand keine Schnur, am unteren ein Riesenberg, in der Spulenmitte noch mal eine Vertiefung. Weit und breit keine Spur von gleichmäßiger Wicklung. Zugegeben eine sehr dünne Geflochtene, ist aber auch eine sehr kleine Rolle, die das eigentlich packen sollte. 
Lichtjahre entfernt vom Wickelbild meiner Certates. Dass es nicht so perfekt wird, habe ich erwartet, aber vernünftig fischbar sollte die Rolle schon sein. Die geht auf jeden Fall zum Händler zurück, bin mal gespannt, ob die Probleme machen. Habe die Rolle am 16.10. gekauft und habe erst jetzt die Schnur bekommen und aufgespult.
Nach dem Reinfall steht für mich fest: 801? Nein, danke.
Bin maßlos enttäuscht.


----------



## Fidde (11. November 2008)

*AW: ABU Sorön STX 40*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Mhhh,
> 
> Soweit so gut. Leider ist die Rolle beim schellen Einkurbeln am klackern. Ein Geräusch das sich wie ein Strohhalm oder so zwischen den Fahrradspeichen anhört - klack, klack, klack,,
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, ja. meine Sorön macht das selbe Geräusch. Hat aber leider nichts mit dem Bügel zu tun. Lege mal leicht den Finger beim kurbeln oben auf die Spule, dann wird es deutlicher und kommt vom Getriebe. Hier fehlt wohl die Endkontrolle im Werk! Das hat die Autoindustrie ja auch schon versucht und einen riesen Imageverlust erlitten....Endkontrolle vom Kunden machen lassen. da muss ich :v
Wie mache ich denn die Reklamation von der Abo- Zugabe? An Purefishing zurückschicken, Porto zahlen und abwarten ,  dann in 6 Wochen evtl. das Gleiche nochmal?
Danke für eure Antworten.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## rallye-vid (17. November 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hi Fidde,

ich habe gerade mit Purefishing telefoniert. 

06051-828718 - die Tel.Nr von Torsten Jakob. 

Rufe da an und beschreibe dein Problem.
Die Rolle wird dann von UPS abgeholt und du bekommst Ersatz.


----------



## Fidde (17. November 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

@rallye-vid 
Danke für den Hinweis. Habe die Rolle aufgeschraubt und siehe da, kaum Fett drin! Nach dem Fetten lief sie ganz akzeptabel. 
Habe mir zur gleichen Zeit auch eine 804 bestellt, weil die Rolle hier so gelobt wurde, die hat im Ansatz das gleiche Problem. Scheint also bauartbedingt. Bin eh nicht so begeistert von den Rollen, denn die UVP des Herstellers ist viel zu hoch für die Qualität. Aber ich bin von der Quantum Cabo und der Tica Taurus wohl eh versaut.... aber wenn sie hält solls mir recht sein.
Ach ja, das die ABU wirklich  ab Werk fürs Salzwasser geeignet ist kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen, da unter dem hinteren, nicht abgedichteten Plastik-Gehäusedeckel dierekt das Getriebe offen liegt. 
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## rallye-vid (17. November 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hi Fidde,

ebenfalls danke für den Hinweis!

Ich werde meine morgen einschicken und wenn die Neue da ist, gleich nachfetten.

Für 72 EUR (und 2 Jahre wat zum Lesen) ist die Rolle schon i.O. Dass die UVP allerdings viel zu hoch ist, stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## Fidde (18. November 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Na ja, ich vergleiche halt rollen der selben Preisklasse miteinander. Dann kann ich immer noch schauen wieviel ich wirklich ausgeben muss. 
Ja, 72 € sind in ordnung aber ein büschen Schmerzensgeld für die neue Ausgabe muss man ja auch noch dazu rechnen.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## rallye-vid (26. November 2008)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

N'Abend Fidde,

habe heute meine Austausch-Sorön bekommen. Kein klickklack mehr zu hören


----------



## angler1996 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Spiel der Achse,

habe die 804 nun 3 Monate gefischt. Die Achse läßt sich nun ca . 3 bis 4 mm vor und zurück schieben. Ist das normal?
kann mich nicht mehr so an den Ausgangswert erinnern. Wie ist das bei Euren Rollen?
Gruß A.
noch mal gemessen, es sind 2 bis 3 mm


----------



## juma (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

|krach:


Habe in einem Jahr 2 stück der 802 geschrottet.....und eigentlich

bin ich sehr vorsichtig mit meinem Angelzeug.......bin danach 

gefrustet zu einer anderen Marke gegangen...Schade habe diese 

Rolle geliebt


3 Spulen der 802 findet ihr zur zeit bei Ebay

LG JUMA


----------



## Khaane (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hi,

was ist denn im genauem kaputt gegangen oder sind die Rollen "nur" verschließen (kaputt gekurbelt)?

Wie war denn die Beanspruchung der Rollen?

Gruß
Khaane 



juma schrieb:


> |krach:
> 
> 
> Habe in einem Jahr 2 stück der 802 geschrottet.....und eigentlich
> ...


----------



## Khaane (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Nein, ist absolut nicht normal - 2-3mm sind auch schon ziemlich heftig. 

Okey meine neu bestellten Grundrollen für 13 €/Stück weisen wahrscheinlich noch mehr Spiel auf - Aber sollen auch nur 1 Saison halten 

Meine 704LX hat im Auslieferungszustand "NULL" Kurbelspiel, da ist bei festgehaltenem Rotor absolut nichts zu bemerken.

Bei meiner stark beanspruchten 706LX ist minimales Kurbelspiel vorhanden, maximal 1 mm - Aber ich glaube das war schon im Auslieferungszustand so, denn fast alle Rollen (auch teure Daiwas & Shimanos) weisen dieses minimale Spiel auf.

Ich würde die Rolle zum Händler bringen und umtauschen - Auch hier die Frage, wie stark die Rolle beansprucht wurde, aber eigentlich kann eine Rolle in 3 Monaten nicht so häufig genutzt werden, dass sich ein solch großes Kurbelspiel ausprägt.#d



angler1996 schrieb:


> Spiel der Achse,
> 
> habe die 804 nun 3 Monate gefischt. Die Achse läßt sich nun ca . 3 bis 4 mm vor und zurück schieben. Ist das normal?
> kann mich nicht mehr so an den Ausgangswert erinnern. Wie ist das bei Euren Rollen?
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

3 Monate sind die Zeit, die sie wirklich gefischt wurde ( teilweise täglich zumindest ne Stunde)
Im Übrigen nicht Kurbel- sondern Achsspiel, nicht seitlich sondern in die Länge.
Gruß A.


----------



## Khaane (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



angler1996 schrieb:


> 3 Monate sind die Zeit, die sie wirklich gefischt wurde ( teilweise täglich zumindest ne Stunde)
> Im Übrigen nicht Kurbel- sondern Achsspiel, nicht seitlich sondern in die Länge.
> Gruß A.



D.h. die Rolle hat mind. 90 Betriebsstunden auf dem Buckel, eigentlich sollte sie auch das problemlos mitmachen, meine 706LX hat mindestens das doppelte auf dem Buckel und läuft noch wie am ersten Tag 

Mit dem Achsspiel meinst du das man die die Kurbel in Richtung Hauptritzel hin und her verschieben kann? (entlang der Kurbelachse)

Theoretisch kann dort nur minimalstes Spiel auftreten, da müssten die Zähne des Antriebsrads komplett runter sein, damit 3-4mm Spiel auftreten.|kopfkrat


----------



## angler1996 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

nein, die Achse, auf der die Spule sitzt, nicht die Achse der Kurbel.
Gruß A.


----------



## singer (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hallo,

das ist alles andere als normal. 
Gibt es denn im Lauf beeinträchtigungen?


----------



## welsfaenger (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

@996
wie schaut´s denn mit Garantie aus ? PureFishing ist da eigentlich sehr Kulant.
Oder kommt die Rolle aus der Bucht ?


----------



## welsfaenger (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

nebenbei
besitze mehrere von den Rollen und alle haben mehr als deine Betriebsstunden auf dem Buckel, und so ein Problem habe ich nicht im entferntesten.
Hast du die Rolle schonmal auseinandergebaut und irgendwie vielleicht nicht richtig wieder zusammengesetzt ?


----------



## Fidde (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hallo, Jede Rolle hat ein Achsialspiel. Die eine mehr ,die andere weniger. Wen Du die Spule hoch und runter ziehst bewegt sich da natürlich etwas. Auch bei den teuren Rollen hab ich noch keine ohne ein solches Spiel gesehen. Wenn Du dich bei 2mm einpendelst, würde ich sagen ist das ganz normal.


----------



## Khaane (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nein, die Achse, auf der die Spule sitzt, nicht die Achse der Kurbel.
> Gruß A.



Achso, jetzt versteht man sich :m
2-3mm ist schon recht viel - Zuviel.

Habe mal nachgemessen, bei der 706LX sind es 0,7-1mm Spiel, verglichen mit der 704LX relativ viel.

Meine Taurus hat ein Spiel von 1mm hat aber auch Wormshaft und ist völlig normal.

Ich würde die Rolle zum Händler bringen und um Umtausch bitten, schau ansonsten mal in die Explosionszeichnung und such nach der Ursache.

PS: Wie läuft die Rolle denn ansonsten, sind außer dem Spulenhub sonstige Verschleisserscheinungen zu erkennen, insbesondere im Laufverhalten?


----------



## angler1996 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

nein, da  habe ich noch nicht "geschraubt"
Ansonsten läuft die Rolle völlig ok, auch die Schnurverlegung sieht recht vernünftig aus. 
Gruß A.


----------



## Bobster (18. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

...suche noch 'was schnuckliges in schwarz :q

Ich denke an die ABU 801 oder
an eine 1000/2000 Zauber,
welche dann farblich ein kompromiss wäre 

Soll eine Typ 0 oder 1 GTP von Stroft drauf...

und da die Abus z.Zt. günstig zu bekommen sind,
dachte ich mir, die kleine in schwarz soll es sein...

Da ich aber auch hier mitgelesen habe, soll das 
Wickelbild der kleinen schwarzen ja grausam sein ???
Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrung mit der kleinen ?

Oder soll ich doch besser die Zauber/Grauvell/Penn
oder wie 'se sonst noch heißen...|kopfkrat

Bobster


----------



## Fidde (18. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Moin,meine Empfehlung:   http://cgi.ebay.com/Tica-Taurus-TP-...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116  :k
Die sind dank Weltwirtschaftskriese z.Z. auch sehr günstig und ein paar Klassen über der ABU...........Ja, ich fische beide aber zwei Nr. größer.
Gruß, Fidde


----------



## Khaane (18. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...suche noch 'was schnuckliges in schwarz :q
> 
> Ich denke an die ABU 801 oder
> an eine 1000/2000 Zauber,
> ...



Ob das Wickelbild aller kleineren ABUs Probleme bereitet weiss ich nicht, aber statt der Red Arc würde ich dir eine Blue Arc mit Excenter empfehlen, da hast du definitiv länger was von. Das Getriebe ist robuster und hat ein super Wickelbild, ansonsten baugleich mit der Red Arc.

Die Tica Taurus wäre gewichtstechnisch sogar eine Alternative, wobei ich für den Einsatzzweck mir keine Taurus zulege würde - Die spielt in der leichten Gewichtsklasse ihre Vorteile bzgl. der Robustheit nicht aus - Eine Blue Arc 700/800 bietet das beste Rundumpaket.


----------



## Khaane (18. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Fidde schrieb:


> Moin,meine Empfehlung:   http://cgi.ebay.com/Tica-Taurus-TP-...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116  :k
> Die sind dank Weltwirtschaftskriese z.Z. auch sehr günstig und ein paar Klassen über der ABU...........Ja, ich fische beide aber zwei Nr. größer.
> Gruß, Fidde



Meine Taurus stammt aus dem Shop, war innerhalb von 3 Tagen da - Kann den Shop wärmstens empfehlen, würde mir aber keine kleine Taurus kaufen. |wavey:


----------



## Franky (18. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ich hab auf meiner 804er 12er Spiderwire - wenn ich Glück habe, weiss ich auch, wo die Spule momentan rumlümmelt. Wenn das noch einen Moment Zeit hat, mach ich Dir gerne ein Bildchen davon!


----------



## Bobster (18. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Die Taurus sieht natürlich recht schick aus :k
'benutze aber keine Credit Card.

Interessant ist natürlich der Tip mit der Blue Arc,
aber mir erschließt sich nicht wirklich der Nutzen
eines Excenter Getriebes im UL/L Bereich wenn es 
zur Belastbarkeit des Getriebes beim Drill kommt ?
Sicher, der Langlebigkeit wird damit genüge getan...

Über ein Wickelbild der 804 bei Gelegenheit
würde ich mich freuen....

Danke 

Bobster


----------



## Khaane (18. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Die Taurus sieht natürlich recht schick aus :k
> 'benutze aber keine Credit Card.
> 
> Interessant ist natürlich der Tip mit der Blue Arc,
> ...



Es geht nicht primär um die Belastbarkeit, bei der Red Arc sind die Wormshaftritzel nicht sonderlich gut gearbeitet und die Rolle läuft nach einiger Zeit (1-2 Jahre) nicht mehr sonderlich gut - Beim Excenter hält sich der Verschleiss in Grenzen und du hast über einen längeren Zeitraum eine smoothe Rolle 

Hier das Wickelbild einer ABU Cardinal 704LX und der Red Arc 10100.


----------



## Fidde (18. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

@Khaane
Dann hättest Du doch das Wickelbild von der Taurus auch noch mit einstellen können...(bittebittebitte).....bei sooo schönen Bildern. #v


----------



## Bobster (18. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Nein, kein Bild von der schwarzen Taurus !
Das wäre nicht fair #d
Die gefällt mir sooo.. gut, weiß aber nicht wie ich sie bekommen soll #c

Das Wickelbild beider Rollen ist nach meinem dafür halten
O.K. !

..und jetzt zurück zum Thema...
Abu 801 ...hat noch jemand input ?

Was hat es mit der Black Arc auf sich ?
Von der Farbe würde sie auch gut passen.

Schade das es keine 1000 Penn Slammer gibt.

Bobster


----------



## Fidde (18. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Red-arc und ne Dose matt schwarz:q


Die taurus kannst Du doch mit Paypal bez. das geht übers Girokonto. Auch bei den kleinen spricht ja nichts gegen Qualität.
Ich hätte lieber ne zweite Taurus anstatt einer 804. Bei mir sind wirklich Welten zwischen den beiden.


----------



## Algon (18. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Schade das es keine 1000 Penn Slammer gibt.


nimmst halt ne Spinfisher SSg mit 180g.|rolleyes
Wird das ,mit dem Wickelbid, nicht überbewertet?

MfG Algon


----------



## Bobster (18. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Erst mal Danke ...werde mich wohl oder übel 
dann für 'ne dose matt schwarz entscheiden |supergri

P.S.
'hab mal aus Interesse unter 
"Erfahrungen mit PayPal" gegoogelt...
besser nicht - ist auch bis jetzt alles ohne 
gut gelaufen


Bobster


----------



## Algon (18. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=PennRollenmitFrontbremseSPINFISHERSSGSSM


----------



## Khaane (19. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Die Black Arc hat ein Excenter-Getriebe, ist also ne aufgefrischte Blue Arc - Würde ich empfehlen.

Taurus Bilder sind reichlich in meinem Review vorhanden - Im Forum gibts nix, was es nicht gibt. :m






Das Wickelbild der Taurus ist astrein, da gibt es nicht zu bemängeln.

Hier der Link zu den Reviews: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141122&highlight=tackle+review

Letztlich ist die Entscheidung schwierig - Ich persönlich würde das Geld für eine kleine Taurus nicht ausgeben, da tut es auch ne Blue/Black Arc oder eine kleine ABU. Die Tica spielt ihre Vorteile bzgl. der Getrieberobustheit einfach nicht aus.

Ich gebe zu, dass ich auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe mir zum Forellen und leichten Spinnfischen ne 2000er Taurus zu holen - Aber ich habs sein gelassen.


----------



## Bobster (19. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

@Khaane

Vielen Dank für Deine immer wieder sehr fundierten,
kenntnisreichen Auskünfte und Informationen auf dem
Weg zur Entscheidungsfindung.

Danke

|wavey:

Bobster


----------



## Bobster (19. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

@Algon

Ein "vernünftiges Wickelbild" setzt sich aus verschiedenen
Faktoren zusammen und das Ergebnis des obigen auch.

Ich habe 3 PS-260/360/460 welche ich alle mit dem,
der Vergleich sei mir erlaubt-ich komme vom Lande :q
Lanz-Bulldog vergleiche-unkaputtbar.
Ein Arbeitstier, welches im ständigen Zuge (wie ein Rückepferd) stehen muß.
Was ich sagen will ist folgendes:
Wenn ich mit sehr feinen geflochtenen, ohne entsprechenden
Gegendruck des einzukurbelden Wobblers fische, produziere ich ein "lockeres" Wickelbild.
Die Schnur liegt locker auf der Spule einer PS, und das
"rächt" sich beim auswerfen :r
Das habe ich einige male bei meinen PS ausprobiert und hat
überwiegend zu Perücken geführt.
Sehr feine geflochtene, bei geringem Ködergewicht
erzeugen wenig Gegendruck, das zu einer lockeren
Schnuraufwicklung führt.
Das mögen die PS nicht wirklich |supergri

Bobster


----------



## melis (19. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Khaane schrieb:


> Es geht nicht primär um die Belastbarkeit, bei der Red Arc sind die Wormshaftritzel nicht sonderlich gut gearbeitet und die Rolle läuft nach einiger Zeit (1-2 Jahre) nicht mehr sonderlich gut -


Das ist auch so eine pauschale Aussage die man immer wieder liest. Ich besitzte selbst mehrere Rolle und in meiner Familie angeln sehr viele Personen. Davon kenne ich auch jede Rolle weil ich derjenige bin der diese wartet. Bei meinen Arcs sieht der WS sehr gut gearbeitet aus. Und ich kann mit vielen anderen Rollen vergleichen. Ich hätte gerne von dir Khaane einen Beweis für deine Aussage.


----------



## Khaane (19. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



melis schrieb:


> Das ist auch so eine pauschale Aussage die man immer wieder liest. Ich besitzte selbst mehrere Rolle und in meiner Familie angeln sehr viele Personen. Davon kenne ich auch jede Rolle weil ich derjenige bin der diese wartet. Bei meinen Arcs sieht der WS sehr gut gearbeitet aus. Und ich kann mit vielen anderen Rollen vergleichen. Ich hätte gerne von dir Khaane einen Beweis für deine Aussage.



Ich habe ebenfalls mehrere Red Arcs, die letzte Red Arc habe ich erst vor einigen Tagen komplett auseinander geschraubt und gewartet - Die Aluritzel für den WS-Antrieb sind teilweise sehr grob gearbeitet und gerade ohne Schmierung ein Grund für den sich verschlechternden Laufs.

Im Allgemeinen ist die Red Arc durch die Gussteile und dem aufwendigen Aufbau relativ störanfällig bei Verschleiss.

Ob du das jetzt glaubst oder nicht glaubst ist deine Sache - Du kannst deine eigene Meinung haben.


----------



## melis (19. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Aluritzel für den WS-Antrieb sind teilweise sehr grob gearbeitet.
> Im Allgemeinen ist die Red Arc durch die Gussteile und dem aufwendigen Aufbau relativ störanfällig bei Verschleiss.


Was heißt nicht glauben, du erzählst etwas ohne das jemals bewiesen zu haben. 

Das es auch Arcs gibt die nicht so gut sind bestreite ich nicht, aber du sagst das alles so pauschal!!!!!!!!
*Beweise das doch mal!!!*

Wieviele Gussteile sind denn in so einer Arc? Nur ein Rad ist aus Guss und das ist das einzige Gussteil was normal verschleißen kann. Und dann ist da nur noch ein einziges Gussteil. Die führung für die Achse.


----------



## Khaane (19. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Erstens muss ich hier *NICHTS* beweisen, zweitens solltest du mal einen Gang runterschalten - Auf so einem Niveau beginne ich keine Diskussion.

Es geht hier nicht um die vom Werk aus schlecht laufenden Red Arcs, sondern um das Laufverhalten der WS-Arcs nach 1-2 Jahren intensiven Fischens.

Du kannst zu den WS-Arcs stehen wie du magst, die erste Zeit war ich von den Rollen auch überzeugt, mittlerweile würde ich mir keine WS-Arc mehr kaufen - Muss aber zugeben, dass ich generell zu Excenter-Rollen übergegangen bin, da die ein besseres Laufverhalten über einen längeren Zeitraum bieten.

Nun zu den Ritzeln, das Antriebsritzel ist komplett gegossen - Da hätten wir Ritzel Nr. 1. (Explosion Nr. 70)

Dann Nr. 69 (1st Gear), das Ritzel ist grottenschlecht gearbeitet - Da kann ich bei der nächsten Wartung mal ein paar Fotos von machen.

Und zwei der drei Ritzel mit den Nr. 66, 77 und 79 sind billige Aluteile.

Letztlich ist es ziemlich logisch, dass eine nicht mit absoluter Präzision gearbeitete WS-Rolle auf Dauer schlechter läuft als eine Excenter-Rolle - Schließlich sind dort mindestens 2-3 Zusatzritzel verbaut. 
Obendrauf ist der Wormshaft der Red Arc unnötig verkompliziert - Gutes Gegenbeispiel die Tica Taurus, die mit wesentlich weniger Ritzeln auskommt. (Das WS-Ritzel ist aus Edelstahl #6)












Spätestens beim letzten Bild sollte dir auffallen, dass der Wormshaft der WS-Arcs im Vergleich zu der Taurus ziemlich anfällig ist.

Gruß
Khaane


melis schrieb:


> Was heißt nicht glauben, du erzählst etwas ohne das jemals bewiesen zu haben.
> 
> Das es auch Arcs gibt die nicht so gut sind bestreite ich nicht, aber du sagst das alles so pauschal!!!!!!!!
> *Beweise das doch mal!!!*
> ...


----------



## melis (19. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Khaane schrieb:


> Nun zu den Ritzeln, das Antriebsritzel ist komplett gegossen - Da hätten wir Ritzel Nr. 1. (Explosion Nr. 70)
> 
> Dann Nr. 69 (1st Gear), das Ritzel ist grottenschlecht gearbeitet - Da kann ich bei der nächsten Wartung mal ein paar Fotos von machen.
> 
> Und zwei der drei Ritzel mit den Nr. 66, 77 und 79 sind billige Aluteile.


Gegossenes Alu und Gussteile sind zwei paar Schuhe. Und bewiesen hast du wieder nichts, du laberst nur rum. 

Nr.69 ist das einzige!!


----------



## angler1996 (19. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

nur mal für mich Nichttechniker: warum sind Gussteile und Aluguss 2 paar Schuhe?
Beides Guss, oder ?
Gruß A.


----------



## Checco (19. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Warum wird in nem Abu Garcia Threat unnötig lang über ne Red Arc diskutiert?
Über diese Rolle gibts doch nun wirklich genug im Internet zu lesen um nen ganzen Tag zu füllen.


----------



## Khaane (19. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



melis schrieb:


> Gegossenes Alu und Gussteile sind zwei paar Schuhe. Und bewiesen hast du wieder nichts, du laberst nur rum.
> 
> Nr.69 ist das einzige!!



Wer hier nur rumlabert ist offensichtlich - Mach lieber den PC aus und geh andere nerven. |supergri

Dein Diskussionsverhalten im Forum braucht man nicht weiter zu erläutern, bin ja nicht der einzige den du damit auf die Nerven gehst.

Bin auf deine Erklärung bzgl. der Gussteile gespannt - Insbesondere wie du mir mir den verkomplizierten Aufbau der Red Arc i. Vgl. zur Taurus rechtfertigst und daraus auch noch ein vergleichbares Verschleissverhalten ableitest.

Bis dato hast du keinen einzigen konstruktiven Beitrag im Thread gebracht und beschuldigst mich nur zu "labern". |bla:

PS: Hier nochmal ein Excenter-Getriebe der Blue Arc, das mit absoluter Sicherheit robuster und verschleißfester ist, als das WS der Red Arc.


----------



## melis (19. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Beim Guss geht es um den Begriff. Man spricht immer von gegossenem Alu oder Alu Guss, niemals von Gussteile wenn Alu gemeint ist. Gussteile bestehen aus Eisen(Stahl). 

Um die Arc gegen Taurus geht es hier garnicht, oder kannst du nicht lesen? Und auch nicht un den Verschleiß.





Khaane schrieb:


> Wormshaftritzel nicht sonderlich gut gearbeitet


Darum geht es.  

Schon an anderen Stellen behauptest du die Rolle wäre nicht richtig entgratet worde und ähnliches. 
Und genau das solltest du mal beweisen wenn du das so pauschal sagst. 

Du bist der der hier nervt mit pauschalen Aussagen.


----------



## melis (19. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Nachtrag zum eingefügten Blue Arc Bild:


Und nochmal da du ja weder lesen, noch verstehen, noch beweisen kannst. Um die Robustheit geht es nicht. Das bezweifel ich nicht den es stimmt meistens. Es geht um diese Aussagen von dir


Khaane schrieb:


> Die Aluritzel für den WS-Antrieb sind teilweise sehr grob gearbeitet.


*DAS SOLLST DU MAL BEWEISEN!!!*


----------



## Khaane (19. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



melis schrieb:


> Nachtrag zum eingefügten Blue Arc Bild:
> 
> 
> Und nochmal da du ja weder lesen, noch verstehen, noch beweisen kannst. Um die Robustheit geht es nicht. Das bezweifel ich nicht den es stimmt meistens. Es geht um diese Aussagen von dir
> *DAS SOLLST DU MAL BEWEISEN!!!*



Du meinst also, dass die billig Aluritzel der Red Arc gut gearbeitet sind? Sorry, aber da tust du mir leid - Schau mal in die Taurus rein, dann erkennst du den Unterschied.

Auf deine Comments lohnt es sich nicht zu antworten - Deshalb "ignore" und gut ist.


----------



## melis (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Eine unbewiesene Behauptung nach der anderen. Beweis doch einmal deine Aussagen, wie





Khaane schrieb:


> die Wormshaftritzel nicht sonderlich gut gearbeitet


und



Khaane schrieb:


> - Die Aluritzel für den WS-Antrieb sind teilweise sehr grob gearbeitet


oder das die Teile innen nicht entgratet worden sind.

*Drei mehrfache Aussagen von dir, niemals ein Beweis.*

Du bist lächerlich! 

Jetzt weiß ich wen Shaggy meint wenn er sagt, Mister laber laber.


----------



## Bobster (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ich war auf der Suche nach Entscheidungshilfen
für oder gegen den Kauf eine 801, deshalb habe 
ich hier meine Frage gestellt.
Die Entscheidungshilfen und Argumente -für und wieder -
sowie alternativen
sind mir hier in diesem Tröt und auch durch PN's dankenswerterweise von hilfsbereiten Boardies mitgeteilt worden.
Wie das ja dann immer so ist (zwinker) ist dieser Tröt
dann ein wenig in die Red/Blue/Black Arc plus Taurus Ecke
abgedriftet.....
Sachlich gesehen eher interessanter geworden, sollte dieser
Aspekt jedoch auch in dem entsprechenden Tröt behandelt
werden.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92601&highlight=arc+thread

Von dem doch sehr persönlich geführten Argumentationsstil
des Herrn Melis bin ich unangenehm überrascht.
Ich denke mal es ist angebracht die sachliche Beweispflicht
seines "Gegenübers" in entsprechender und respektvoller
Art und Weise einzufordern.
Wir sind hier zwar nicht beim Gericht, aber auch nicht auf dem
Pausenhof !...und der Ton macht immer noch die Musik !

..just my 2 cents for shaggy

Bobster


----------



## fluefiske (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hallo !
 Ich habe mir die 806 für das leichte Pilken in Norwegens Fjorden auf Grund  der pos. Meinungen zugelegt.Nachdem sie einen robusten Eindruck gemacht hat,habe  ich mir die 801 für die Matchtute gekauft.Der Eindruck ist wie bei der grossen  Schwester : stabil,formschön und hat ein gutes Wickelbild.

 Gruß Erich


----------



## Franky (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Jungs, fahrt die Systeme mal wieder runter! 

@ Bobster:
Ich bin ein wenig ratlos, denn meine 804er ist zur Zeit verschollen! Die Ersatzspule ist da, wo sie hingehört, aber der Rest - insb. die "Original"spule mit der Spiderwire - lümmelt irgendwo, wo ich sie noch nicht finden konnte... Ist nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## Fidde (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Sorry für den Vorschlag pro Taurus, aber Du hattest nach alternativen gefragt. Ich finde die (meine) ABU 804 halt nicht so toll und die Sorön, welche ich noch neu als Ersatz habe, läuft genau so rau. Evtl. hat die Woche bei ABU aber auch mehrere Montage pro Woche ?? Ist halt auch immer eine Frage des Preises. Die ABU  ist für 50-60€ eine gute Gebrauchsrolle mit guter Bremse und wenn sie wirklich Salzwasser verträgt ein gutes Angebot. Für 100€ würde ich aber einen anderen Hersteller unterstützen.

Ganz interessant fände ich aber mal so einen online-Material-Beweis. Wie soll das denn aussehen???|bigeyes


----------



## Hooked (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Khaane schrieb:


> Erstens muss ich hier *NICHTS* beweisen, zweitens solltest du mal einen Gang runterschalten - Auf so einem Niveau beginne ich keine Diskussion.



Wie jetzt? 
Ich kann mich da an einen Einstieg von Dir erinnern, der so ähnlich klang. Nur heftiger.

Du solltest den Quark echt mal lesen, den Du hier so verbreitest.#d

Ich sag nur "Infinity". 

...und Du machst immer weiter |uhoh:...


----------



## Khaane (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Niemand möchte euch die Red Arc schlecht reden, das Forum ist für den *Meinungs*austausch da und zu jeder Sache gibt es mindestens zwei verschiedene Standpunkte - Wenn ihr der Meinung seid, dass die Red Arc ein gut durchdachtes und verarbeitetes Getriebe hat, so ist es *eure Meinung* und nicht meine.

Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn jeder seine Meinung mit Beweisfotos hinterlegen muss, da können wir das Forum gleich dicht machen - Es wäre kein Problem für mich die Red Arc auseinander zu schrauben und zu fotografieren, aber ich sehe bei eurem Diskussionsverhalten keinen Grund dazu.

Werdet glücklich mit euren Red Arcs und euren Vorstellungen von guten Getrieben.


----------



## Hooked (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Mir gings nicht um die Arcs. Obwohl ich dazu auch ne andere Meinung habe.
Aber das ist ne andere Sache.


----------



## melis (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Nochmal du pauschlisierst, die Rad arc sei innen schlecht verarbeitet(Grat/WS ist grob gearbeitet). Pauschalisieren bedeutet *alle Rollen* die den Namen RedArc tragen. Nur etwas die ganze Zeit zu behaupten ohne das zu belegen ist nichts wert.


Andere lesen das hier und glauben es vielleicht noch. Schon mehrfach hast du das getan. Auch an anderer Stelle. Und wenn dich jemand mal nach konkreten Tatsachen fragt meinst du nur, du musst nicht beweisen. Sehr einfach!!!


----------



## Khaane (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



melis schrieb:


> Nochmal du pauschlisierst, die Rad arc sei innen schlecht verarbeitet(Grat/WS ist grob gearbeitet). Pauschalisieren bedeutet *alle Rollen* die den Namen RedArc tragen. Nur etwas die ganze Zeit zu behaupten ohne das zu belegen ist nichts wert.



So nochmal ganz langsam:

*- Der WS Aufbau der Red Arc besitzt unnötige Ritzel, die bilden immer zusätzliche Fehler- und Verschleissfaktoren.*

Richtig, oder nicht richtig? Schau dir mal das Getriebebild der Taurus an und dann eine Explosionszeichnung der Red Arc.

*- Das Ritzel direkt unterhalb des Großrads, bzw. direkt an der rechten Gehäuseseite ist schlecht verarbeitet.

*Selbst das wirst du doch erkannt haben, leider habe ich die Explosionszeichnung nicht zur Hand, ich glaube aber es ist die Nr.69 (1st reel)

Die anderen zwei Aluritzel sind tolerierbar, aber sicher nicht gut gearbeitet - Das Messingritzel am WS ist ok.

Dadurch, dass hier aber unnötige Ritzel verbaut wurden, multiplizieren sich die Fertigungstoleranzen, bzw. die späteren Verschleissauswirkungen

-------------------------------------------------------

Eine Red Arc kann man bei guter Wartung maximal 1-2 Saisons intensiver fischen, meine erste Red Arc hats hinter sich und die zweite Red Arc (vor 1 Woche neu gewartet), läuft zwar wieder gut aber wird wohl nur noch 1 Saison halten.

PS: Und jetzt komm nicht wieder mit Beweisfotos, die kannst du genauso gut selbst erstellen - Hättest du mich vor der Wartung der Red Arc gefragt, hätte ich diese bei eben dieser gemacht - Jetzt habe ich aber wenig Lust, die frisch gewartete Red Arc nochmal zu zerpflücken.


----------



## Hooked (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

|bla:

Eine Arc kann man durchaus länger als 1-2 Saisons fischen. Deine vielleicht nicht, bei dem Umgang den Du so pflegst. :q
Man kann, wie gesagt, auch mit der Wartung übertreiben.

Eigentlich sollte die Rolle Ihr Soll nach dieser Zeit erfüllt haben. Aber sie hält länger. Auch ohne Verschleiss. Man muss die eine oder andere Schraube oder Mutter mal nachziehen. Aber ansonsten.
Ich schleppe sogar mit den Rollen, würde Det z.B. nicht machen.
Aber der möchte ja auch am liebsten nen Panzer als Auto fahren. #6


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Also, ich muss jetzt auch mal ganz kurz meinen Senf zu der Sache geben (auch wenns nicht ganz zum Abu-Cardinal-Thema passt).

Ich für meinen Teil finde die Arbeit, die sich Khaane und auch AngelDet machen & mit den Leuten hier im AB teilen, großartig!! Die Argumente sind nachvollziehbar und mit Erfahrungen / Bildern belegt. 

Aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen fühlen sich einige hier aber davon anscheinend so auf den Schlips getreten, dass massiv gestänkert wird. Gegen sachliche Kritik hätte ich ja nix einzuwenden, aber der Ton, in dem das in diesem und anderen Threads passiert, geht mir ganz schön auf die Nüs...tern.

Ich hab mich z.B. nur dank der bebilderten Anleitungen von Khaane und Det getraut, meine neue Angelrolle (Ryobi Ecusima)  auseinanderzunehmen und mal einen Blick ins Innenleben zu werfen. Und was soll ich sagen, ich hab neu gefettet, die Rolle wieder zusammenbekommen, ohne dass Teile übrig blieben und jetzt läuft sie noch besser als vorher. Ausserdem hatte ich Spaß & hab was gelernt.

Andere machen ihre Rolle dagegen scheinbar zu heiligen Kuh, die nicht angetastet und schon gar nicht kritisiert werden darf. Stattdessen wünschen sich einige anscheinend nur Antworten á la: "Ich hab die Rolle seit drei Tagen. Läuft super" - "Ich seit zwei Wochen. Läuft immer noch super." - "Ja, is schon super, die Rolle, ne". 

Kann ja sein, dass so manche Red Arc oder Shimano vom ersten Tag an perfekt läuft und alles mitmacht, aber mich interessiert eher, warums manche nicht tun. Potentielle Schwachstellen identifizieren und sogar Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten vorschlagen, das hab ich aber bislang hier nur von wenigen gesehen - und dazu gehören eindeutig Khaane und Det. Für die beiden also ein dickes #6 von mir.

So, das musste mal kurz raus, jetzt könnt Ihr von mir aus gern weiter mit Abu Cardinal oder sonstwas machen.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Khaane (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

@Butterbeidefische

Danke für deinen Zuspruch, Kritiker soll es geben und es wäre schlecht wenn alle einer Meinung wären - Aber zu dem Threadverlauf braucht man wohl nicht viel zu erwähnen, ebenso wie Angeldet in letzter Zeit teils unberechtigt/ teils berechtigt kritisiert wurde.

@Hooked

Natürlich hält ne Red Arc länger als 1-2 Saison, wenn man nur 5-10 mal im Jahr damit fischt, ich fische meine kleinere Red Arc locker 100 - 150 Stunden im Jahr. (beim aktiven Fischen)
Ebenso spielt der Anspruch eine gewichtige Rolle, bei mir wird die Rolle nicht bis zum Auseinanderfallen gefischt, wenn ich merke, dass die Rolle nicht 100% läuft, kommt sie weg.

@Mods
Ich bin dafür, den gesamten Thread vom Offtopic zu befreien und uns dem eigentlichen Thema der Cardinal 700/800 bzw. Sorön STX zu widmen.


----------



## Hooked (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Warum? Weil Du soviel Mist geschrieben hast?

Gegen Det habe ich nie was gesagt und ich hatte bisher auch kein Problem mit Ihm oder dem was er geschrieben hat. Meistens jedenfalls.

Bei Deinen Pseudo-technischen  Erklärungen schon.
Außerdem fische ich anscheinend weitaus mehr (im Jahr) und länger mit diesen Rollen als Du. Also bleib mal auf dem Teppich mit Deinen Erläuterungen.

Manche nennen sowas dann auch noch fundiertes Wissen. #d


----------



## Khaane (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Hooked schrieb:


> Warum? Weil Du soviel Mist geschrieben hast?
> 
> Gegen Det habe ich nie was gesagt und ich hatte bisher auch kein Problem mit Ihm oder dem was er geschrieben hat. Meistens jedenfalls.
> 
> ...



Weitere Kommentare spare ich mir, Leute wie dich braucht man sich nicht anzutun.

Deine technischen Erläuterungen bzgl. der Getrieberafinesse der Red Arc haben mich vollends überzeugt - Hast vollkommen recht, die Red Arc ist schon ein technisches Wunderwerk, eine klasse Rolle!

Jetzt würde ich dich aber bitten den Cardinal-Thread nicht weiter mit deinem Geschwafel zu verschandeln! |supergri


----------



## Hooked (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ich habe nicht mit der ARC angefangen! Darum geht es mir wie bereits geschrieben auch garnicht!!
Aber lass mal stecken, ist wohl zu hoch für Dich. Echt lachhaft wie Du immer ausweichst.

Ich bin schon weg. Verbreite Du mal weiter Deine Weisheiten...


----------



## anglerfreund1970 (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Was geht denn hier ab? Sind wir hier in einem Kindergarten??


----------



## Khaane (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Hooked schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht mit der ARC angefangen! Darum geht es mir wie bereits geschrieben auch garnicht!!
> Aber lass mal stecken, ist wohl zu hoch für Dich. Echt lachhaft wie Du immer ausweichst.
> 
> Ich bin schon weg. Verbreite Du mal weiter Deine Weisheiten...



Auf Wiederlesen, aber hoffentlich auf konstruktive und themengerechte Weise. Ich hoffe, dass ich mir bis dahin das fachliche Hintergrundwissen angeeignet habe, um deinen Ausführungen folgen zu können. 

PS: Bestell der Mademoiselle Red Arc liebe grüße von mir. :q



anglerfreund1970 schrieb:


> Was geht denn hier ab? Sind wir hier in einem Kindergarten??



Das wurde ich schon per PM häufiger gefragt - Bzw. weshalb ich mit den Kindern spiele......


----------



## Franky (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Das mit dem Kindergarten lag mir auch gerade auf der Zunge! |gr:#d
Zurück zum Thema, da ich meine 804 (um die es hier ja nun mal geht) dort gefunden habe, wo jeder normale Angler seine Rollen lagert... #t Im Gummistiefel... |kopfkrat
Hier dazu das Wickelbild. Nicht von den "lockeren" Lagen stören lassen - das sind nur die letzten Meter!


----------



## Khaane (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Franky schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kindergarten lag mir auch gerade auf der Zunge! |gr:#d
> Zurück zum Thema, da ich meine 804 (um die es hier ja nun mal geht) dort gefunden habe, wo jeder normale Angler seine Rollen lagert... #t Im Gummistiefel... |kopfkrat
> Hier dazu das Wickelbild. Nicht von den "lockeren" Lagen stören lassen - das sind nur die letzten Meter!



Das Wickelbild ist für mich völlig in Ordnung - Was hast du da für Schnur drauf?

Bzgl. der ABUs, die Bügelarme die aussehen wie Plastik sind ebenfalls aus Alu. Ich dachte die seien aus Plastik, bis die Rolle mit dem Bügelarm beim Watfischen auf einen Stein geknallt ist. (ausgerutscht|rolleyes)

Am Kratzer sieht man eindeutig, dass es Alu ist - Zum Glück, sonst wäre der Angeltag wohl gelaufen.


----------



## angelbox (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



anglerfreund1970 schrieb:


> Was geht denn hier ab? Sind wir hier in einem Kindergarten??


Das ist ja wohl eine arge Untertreibung beziehungsweise echte Beleidigung für den Kindergarten. |rolleyes 
Zumindest wer "Keinohrhasen" gesehen hat, weiß dass es da regelrecht gesittet zugehen tut. 
Mir kommt das immer mehr wie ein Zwinger mit jungen vernachlässigten Hunden vor, und ich frage mich wieso? Liest man hier bald nur noch Zofferei und Getöse, jede gute Berichterei ist passé?

Zu den Vergleichen ohne exakte Analyse kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln #d#d#d, das ist ja fast wie Horrorskope hier.

Zu der Reihe von Berichten mit den Cardinals 800 und Verwandten fällt mir etwas merkwürdiges auf: Einige haben keine Probleme mit Schnurverlegung und Wickelbild, andere schimpfen wie die Rohrspatzen. Liegt das an den benutzenden Anglern?

Ich finde die Funktion und Stabilität dieser Rollen zu dem aktuellen Preis nicht gerade schlecht.


----------



## Khaane (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



angelbox schrieb:


> Zu der Reihe von Berichten mit den Cardinals 800 und Verwandten fällt mir etwas merkwürdiges auf: Einige haben keine Probleme mit Schnurverlegung und Wickelbild, andere schimpfen wie die Rohrspatzen. Liegt das an den benutzenden Anglern?
> 
> Ich finde die Funktion und Stabilität dieser Rollen zu dem aktuellen Preis nicht gerade schlecht.



Die Schnurverlegung der Größen ab der 804er Reihe ist einwandfrei, habe auch noch von keinen Problemen gehört - Problematisch soll die Schnurverlegung bei der 801 und 802er sein, wobei ich nur ganz kurz eine kleinere Rolle hatte und mir eigentlich nichts negatives auffiel.

Die Preisleistung der Cardinals ist top, vorallem sind sie "bulletproof" und salzwasserresistent. :m


----------



## welsfaenger (20. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Das Wickelbild aller meiner 80x und STX ist 1a. Darunter gehören 802 und 804 sowie STX20 und 40. Bei allen ist als geflochtene aktuell Stroft drauf. Kann vielleicht auch daran liegen. Wenn ich´s schaffe mache ich heute abend mal ein paar Bilder.
´n Bekannter hat sich gerade noch eine 801 zugelegt und hat bisher auch nix schlechtes berichtet. Werde mit ihm demnächst mal losgehen und mir die "kleine" mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## Franky (21. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Khaane schrieb:


> Das Wickelbild ist für mich völlig in Ordnung - Was hast du da für Schnur drauf?



Ich bin auch mit dem Rest der Rolle zufrieden! Die 12er Spiderwire (auch schon ein wenig verblichen) wickelt das Ding genauso exzellent wie die 0,25 mm SiglonV "Magicsoft". Einen rauhen Lauf, ruckende Bremse oder andere Schwierigkeiten konnte ich bei dem Stück definitiv nicht feststellen. Ebenso war ich positiv vom Innenleben überrascht, was ich nicht nachschmieren brauchte, wie so manches anderes Modell - egal ob "Arc", Technium FA oder ältere Cormoran-Rollen.
Das einzige, was da aus Kunststoff ist, sind Abdeckkappen. Alles wichtige ist tatsächlich aus Metall!
Ich persönlich finde es schade, dass Abu dieses Modell eingestampft hat - genauso wie einige andere Serien...


----------



## Khaane (21. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Die Serie ist wirklich klasse, extrem stabil und gut laufend - Die 800er Serie wurde dieses Jahr aus dem Programm genommen, dafür wird die 700er Serie (meine Lieblingsserie:l) weiter produziert - Ist aber bis auf die Buchse identisch.


----------



## Checco (21. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ich habe auch eine 804 und eine 802 in Gebrauch, beide mit Spiderwire bespult in 0,14 und 0,12 und hab auch null Probleme mit der Schnurverlegung, vom Lauf her sind es auch nicht die schlechtesten Rollen.


----------



## Bobster (21. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Na, dann schaue ich noch mal in der Bucht
oder rufe den Onkel Gerlinger an.

Bobster


----------



## melis (24. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Aus deiner Behauptung, PAUSCHAL die Rad arc sei innen schlecht verarbeitet(Grat/WS ist grob gearbeitet) ist das hier geworden?





Khaane schrieb:


> *-* Das Ritzel direkt unterhalb des Großrads, bzw. direkt an der rechten Gehäuseseite ist schlecht verarbeitet.
> 
> 
> Jetzt habe ich aber wenig Lust, die frisch gewartete Red Arc nochmal zu zerpflücken.


Mehr steht in deinem Posting nicht drin, wo du die angeblich so schlechte Verarbeitung des WS und des Getriebes gefunden haben willst.

Klares zurückrudern!!!!!

Denn du kannst nichts belegen was es nicht gibt(Pauschal bei allen Rollen im gesamten Innern).


----------



## Hooked (24. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



melis schrieb:


> Aus deiner Behauptung, PAUSCHAL die Rad arc sei innen schlecht verarbeitet(Grat/WS ist grob gearbeitet) ist das hier geworden?Mehr steht in deinem Posting nicht drin, wo du die angeblich so schlechte Verarbeitung des WS und des Getriebes gefunden haben willst.
> 
> Klares zurückrudern!!!!!
> 
> Denn du kannst nichts belegen was es nicht gibt(Pauschal bei allen Rollen im gesamten Innern).



Lass Ihn doch einfach. 
Der kramt hier andauernd "überall" alte Kamellen vom Det aus und macht auf dipl.-ing..

Außerdem kam die Behauptung doch im Zusammenhang mit der Taurus hoch. Die kostet auch das 3-fache. Also Nonsens.|bla:

Er geht auch garnicht auf Fragen ein, sondern kommt immer mit irgendwelchen zusammenhanglosen Klamotten an. Wie bei mir mit der ARC. Obwohl ich dazu garnichts (oder kaum etwas) geschrieben habe.

Wie gesagt, lass ihn mal machen. Ist ja sein Kindergarten hier...


----------



## Fidde (24. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

@ Hooked
@ Melis
Sorry, falsches Thema, falscher Ton.
 Wolltet Ihr euch hier nicht vom Acker machen? Oder findet Ihr den Ausgang  nicht?.....ist auch schwierig.... Eure Spielwiese ist woanders. In diesem Sinne lasst hier bitte wieder Frieden einkehren.


----------



## Hooked (25. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

#h
...noch so einer. Gibts hier ein Nest? 
Nein, ist ja schon gut. 

Nur so kann man nicht mit Leuten umgehen.

Der einzige der hier Unfrieden stiftet ist Khaane.
Wenn Ihm nichts mehr einfällt dann fängt der immer mit irgendwelchen zusammenhanglosen Geschichten an und will einen hier raus haben, damit man nur nicht merkt was fürn Quark er erzählt.

Aber, gut. 
Die Röllchen über die ihr hier so schreibt, sind ja nicht die schlechtesten. Also macht mal weiter. 
Ich bin jetzt wirklich erstmal weg. 

Sorry fürs "auf´n Senkel gehen", musste aber sein...#h


----------



## Algon (25. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Hallo,


Hooked schrieb:


> Der einzige der hier Unfrieden stiftet ist Khaane.


sorry, sehe ich anders.
Das kann man auch alles über PN klären.

MfG Algon

Edit: Ja, noch so einer


----------



## Hooked (25. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Da sieht man mal wie die Sichtweisen auseinander gehen.#6

Um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen.

Hat jemand nen Tip wo die 700er Serie grad günstig zu bekommen ist?


----------



## Algon (25. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Hooked schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tip wo die 700er Serie grad günstig zu bekommen ist?


 
dann doch lieber die 800er, die gibt es jetzt überall im Ausverkauf fürn super Preis.

MfG Algon


----------



## Hooked (25. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Wo?
Dachte die wären schon alle weg....


----------



## Algon (25. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

z.B bei Askari.

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (25. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



Hooked schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wie die Sichtweisen auseinander gehen.#6
> 
> Um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen.
> 
> Hat jemand nen Tip wo die 700er Serie grad günstig zu bekommen ist?



Bleib lieber bei deiner Red Arc, du bist doch so überzeugt von den Traumrollen.

Kann dir den folgenden Händler empfehlen - Es gibt auch absolute Schnäppchenangebote, aber warum sollte man dir helfen? #h

http://cgi.ebay.de/ABU-CARDINAL-704-LX-265m-0-25-G-292g-5-1-1-6-1-Kgl_W0QQitemZ330276978436QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item330276978436&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A3|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Khaane (25. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



melis schrieb:


> Aus deiner Behauptung, PAUSCHAL die Rad arc sei innen schlecht verarbeitet(Grat/WS ist grob gearbeitet) ist das hier geworden?Mehr steht in deinem Posting nicht drin, wo du die angeblich so schlechte Verarbeitung des WS und des Getriebes gefunden haben willst.



Offensichtlich bist du in deiner Auffassungsgabe arg beschränkt - Anders lässt sich dein Gespame nicht erklären.

Das WS der Red Arc ist minderwertig, da sind mindestens 2 unnötige Ritzel im Aufbau, die WS-Führung besteht aus Aluminium und die Ritzel sind ebenfalls nicht sauber gearbeitet.

Und jetzt nerv hier im Thread nicht weiter rum und begib dich zurück in die Krabbelecke - Deine "Beweisfotos" folgen in etwa 14 Tagen, wenn ich bei ner 10400er ein Lager tauschen muss.


----------



## melis (25. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Du weißt nicht einmal genau was ein WS ist!!!!!

Behauptest aber alle Arcs sind innen schlecht verarbeitet. Bei meinen 2 ist das ganz sicher nicht der Fall und somit kannst du garnicht recht haben. 

Was sagt Shaggy nochmal über dich??? Ach ja, Mister laber laber!!!


----------



## zokky (25. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

@ melis
Mach mal Fotos. Möchte gerne sehen wie gut Deine ARCs verarbeitet sind. Reden kann man viel- was zählt sind BEWEISE!


----------



## melis (25. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

@ Zokky
Hast eine PN.


----------



## Algon (25. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

so, jetzt geht es aber gleich auf die "stille Treppe"

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (25. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



melis schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht einmal genau was ein WS ist!!!!!
> 
> Behauptest aber alle Arcs sind innen schlecht verarbeitet. Bei meinen 2 ist das ganz sicher nicht der Fall und somit kannst du garnicht recht haben.
> 
> Was sagt Shaggy nochmal über dich??? Ach ja, Mister laber laber!!!



Das wird ja immer lustiger hier - Wenn du die Verarbeitung einer Red Arc mit der 60 € Klasse vergleichst, dann mag sie ok sein.

Es kommt immer auf die Vergleichswerte an - Verglichen mit einer 20 € Rolle ist die Red Arc Spitzenklasse, verglichen mit einer 100 € - 150 € Rolle, ist die Red Arc deutlich minderwertiger verarbeitet. (Cardinal 700/800, Tica Taurus, Shimano Technium, Stradic, Quantum etc.)

PS: Wie alt bist du eigentlich? Noch 13 oder schon 14? :q




melis schrieb:


> @ Zokky
> Hast eine PN.



Kannst mir gerne auch eine PM mit Bildern zusenden - Da bin ich aber gespannt.


----------



## melis (25. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Und wieder weichst du aus, das kennen wir schon. 
Und wieder wird zurückgerudert, das kennen wir auch.


----------



## TRANSformator (25. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Erdbeerwoche hier oder was? Ist ja nicht zum Aushalten......


----------



## Bobster (25. März 2009)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

...der Laie wundert sich hier nur noch und kommt aus dem
staunen nicht mehr raus.

Bobster


----------



## singer (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Weiß jemand wieviel die 802 und 804 damals bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen im Ausverkauf gekostet hat?


----------



## Khaane (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ich glaube 59 € oder 69 € - Aktuell müsstest die 700LX für 70 € bekommen.

Letztens (vor 2 Monaten) war noch die 806er im Angebot, ich glaub 49 €.
Ruf am besten direkt an und frag nach.

Alternativ gibts die 700LX bei Gerlinger noch für 70 €. 

PS: Hoffentlich tauchen nicht wieder die hängengebliebenen Kinder im Thread auf.


----------



## singer (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Danke für die Mühe.

Den Komentar zum Schluss hättest du dir auch sparen können. Besonders wenn man deine Beiträge hier im Thread liest kann man nicht anders als zu denken mit Kindern meinst du dich selbst.


----------



## Khaane (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



singer schrieb:


> Danke für die Mühe.
> 
> Den Komentar zum Schluss hättest du dir auch sparen können. Besonders wenn man deine Beiträge hier im Thread liest kann man nicht anders als zu denken mit Kindern meinst du dich selbst.



Wenn Leute in einem ABU-Thread mit ihren Red Arc-Schrott antanzen und den Müll auch noch schönreden, da kann einem schon der Kragen platzen. :v


----------



## MrFloppy (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

hab meine c70x auch beim gerlinger fürn 70er gholt. muss sagen, dass das echt gute rollen sind - laufen fast so gut / weich, wie meine stradics und twinpowers. 

fazit: ne rolle muss keine 150 oder mehr euronen kosten, wenns auch ne gute und günstige cardinal gibt :-D

und verglichen mit der arc sind die um welten besser. ich weiss wovon ich rede: ich hab auch ne red arc und die läuft lange nicht so gut wie die c70x lx.


----------



## singer (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Mir gefiehlen die 800er besser als die 700er Serie. Hat den eine Vorteile gegenüber der anderen?


----------



## Khaane (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*



singer schrieb:


> Mir gefiehlen die 800er besser als die 700er Serie. Hat den eine Vorteile gegenüber der anderen?



Da fragste am besten die Red-Arc Fraktion, die wissen besser Bescheid. 
Alternativ jemanden der noch gewillt ist, Tipps zu geben.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Mir kommt es eigentlich so vor, als ob sich die Cardinal 700, 800 und die Sorön (die im Ausland auch Cardinal heißt) fast komplett gleichen. Optisch sind sie gleich, und Innen auch (bis auf ein paar Lager und anscheinend die Verarbeitung, so in Khaanes Bericht).

NEIN, ich bin kein Red Arc-Angler. :q


----------



## Khaane (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Cardinal 700/800 sind getriebetechnisch bis auf die Spulenaufnahme identisch. (70x = Messingbuchse / 80x = 2 Lager)

Die STX hat eine abgeänderte Bügelaufnahme und soweit ich mich erinnere 1 Lager im Getriebe mehr. (müsste alles im Review stehen - Leider aktuell keine Bilder, wg. Serverwechsel)

Ich persönlich bevorzuge die 70x-Serie zur 80x und alternativ die STX, die STX läuft minimal besser, ist aber auch deutlich teurer als die 70 € Cardinal 70x.
Dafür hat die STX nicht mehr die kratzresistente Guard-Lackierung der Cardinal 700/800.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Naja, eine Messingbuchse anstatt 2 Lagern und eine andere Schnuraufnahme machen den Kohl ja nicht fett.

Wie es mit der Lackierung aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, die Sorön meines Freundes sieht noch ganz normal aus und er ist nicht so ein Rollenstreichler wie ich. 

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Bobster (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

Ich freue mich immer noch :q
das ich mir letztes Jahr bei Onkel Gerlinger die ganze 800er
Serie für einen schmalen Taler gekauft habe.

Äußeres Erscheinungsbild immer noch 1A !

...und die Dinger sind im Dauereinsatz bei mir.

Nix zu meckern.


----------



## Yellow (1. August 2010)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

@ Bobster
Ja da kann ich dir nur Recht geben#6diese Rollen sind wirklich sehr gut!   Da ich auch eine Arc habe kann ich nur sagen das ich einer Abu den Vorrang geben würde#6   Na ja jeder macht mal einen Fehler|bigeyes

Gruß
Yellow


----------



## angler1996 (5. August 2010)

*AW: ABU Cardinal 80x (802,804)*

hallo 
hat wer einen Plan wieviel 17 Spiderwire stealth ( oder vergleichbar) auf die 807/707 geht?
Zur 804 noch ne Bemerkung: nach 1,5 Jahren recht intensiver Nutzung ließ sich plötzlich der Bremsknopf nicht mehr anschrauben ( ohne Spule ging es). Da war entweder im Knopf oder auf der Achse der Gewindeanfang hinüber
( Problem hat Pure Fishing allerdings problemlos gelöst, danke)
Gruß A.


----------

